# Afghan Taliban in Kabul; Amnesty announced and Interim setup rumored



## Zarvan

Taliban have attacked Kabul pretty much from all sides and they are not facing any resistance. Kabul could fall in next two hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

*Taliban capture district in Kabul*
Sunday 15 August 2021

After taking the provinces of Nangarhar and Laghman overnight, the Taliban have captured the Sarobi district, an hour east of the capital. It marks the first district in the province of Kabul to be taken by the armed group.









Taliban sweeps through Afghan capital as president flees


Hundreds of Afghans crowd Kabul airport after Taliban enters city and seizes control of presidential palace.




www.aljazeera.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Kabul could fall in next two hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Falconless

The resemblance is uncanny

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Falconless said:


> The resemblance is uncanny


It's almost same

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426808903451521028

Reactions: Like Like:
11 | Love Love:
4 | Haha Haha:
7 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## MH.Yang

They took part in the war in slippers…

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency



Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Titanium100

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426815821125361665
*Declaration of the Islamic Emirate not to fight in Kabul*


*Praise be to God that with the help of God Almighty and the broad support of our people, all parts of the country have come under the control of the Islamic Emirate.
However, since the capital Kabul is a large and densely populated city, the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate do not intend to enter the city by force or war, but rather to enter peacefully through Kabul. Negotiations are underway to ensure that the transition process is completed in a safe and secure manner, without compromising the lives, property and honor of anyone, and without compromising the lives of the people of Kabul.
The Islamic Emirate instructs all its forces to stand at the gates of Kabul, not to try to enter the city.
Also, until the completion of the transition process, the security of Kabul city is referred to the other side, which must be maintained.
We reiterate that the Islamic Emirate does not intend to take revenge on anyone, all those who have served in the military and civilian sectors in the Kabul administration are forgiven and safe, no one will be retaliated against. All should stay in their own country, in their own place and home, and not try to leave the country.
We want all Afghans, from all walks of life, to see themselves in a future Islamic system with a responsible government that serves and is acceptable to all. God willing
Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan
6/1/143 AH BC
5/24/14000 AH - 15/8/ 2021AD*
177 visits · 177 online

Reactions: Like Like:
20 | Love Love:
4 | Wow Wow:
5


----------



## monitor

Aleph א

@no_itsmyturn
·
30m

Taliban have begun entering the #Kabul from all the directions. (Al Arabiya, citing Afghan ministry of interior)


----------



## Enigma SIG

Zarvan said:


> Kabul could fall in next two hours.
> View attachment 769789


Is this where the rockets were flying on eid?


----------



## arjunk

Great. The fly is coming back to life soon then...

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Maira La

Taliban have entered Kabul..








‘At the gates’: Taliban ready to take Afghan capital


Sirens could be heard as multiple helicopters were flying above the city centre.




www.aljazeera.com

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Clutch

Titanium100 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426815821125361665
> *Declaration of the Islamic Emirate not to fight in Kabul*
> 
> 
> *Praise be to God that with the help of God Almighty and the broad support of our people, all parts of the country have come under the control of the Islamic Emirate.
> However, since the capital Kabul is a large and densely populated city, the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate do not intend to enter the city by force or war, but rather to enter peacefully through Kabul. Negotiations are underway to ensure that the transition process is completed in a safe and secure manner, without compromising the lives, property and honor of anyone, and without compromising the lives of the people of Kabul.
> The Islamic Emirate instructs all its forces to stand at the gates of Kabul, not to try to enter the city.
> Also, until the completion of the transition process, the security of Kabul city is referred to the other side, which must be maintained.
> We reiterate that the Islamic Emirate does not intend to take revenge on anyone, all those who have served in the military and civilian sectors in the Kabul administration are forgiven and safe, no one will be retaliated against. All should stay in their own country, in their own place and home, and not try to leave the country.
> We want all Afghans, from all walks of life, to see themselves in a future Islamic system with a responsible government that serves and is acceptable to all. God willing
> Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan
> 6/1/143 AH BC
> 5/24/14000 AH - 15/8/ 2021AD*
> 177 visits · 177 online



Sounds almost identical to the offer given to the Qurash of Mecca by the Prophet PBUH at the Fatah of Mecca.

Reactions: Like Like:
22 | Love Love:
4


----------



## Reichsmarschall

MH.Yang said:


> They took part in the war in slippers…


And Now they have an airbase too

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426798537879207936

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency



Reactions: Haha Haha:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Tomcats

Zarvan said:


> Taliban have attacked Kabul pretty much from all sides and they are not facing any resistance. Kabul could fall in next two hours.


They are outside of Kabul at the moment and are waiting on negotiations and further announcements from their superiors. At the moment the only TB presence are their local cells, the main force is still outside skirmishing with the ANDSF.


----------



## Chak Bamu

More than half an hour has passed since this thread was posted. I guess we need to wait another hour & a half to conclude this thread. That would be a record of sorts for PDF - kudos to Zarvan bhai for managing the feat.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## White Lion

Local time given to be in control of Kabul is 4pm. Though some think that is not possible. USA is evacuating their staff from the Embassy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nangyale

MH.Yang said:


> They took part in the war in slippers…


Actually they won the war in slippers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nangyale

Tells you that morale rather than gadgets win wars.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MH.Yang

nangyale said:


> Tells you that morale rather than gadgets win wars.


Yes, we also defeated the US military in the Korean war with rifles, bayonet and grenades. 
Unfortunately, we didn't wear slippers because it was too cold in North Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Hareeb

And so it begins.


----------



## monitor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426828666160418818


----------



## Zarvan

Taliban have released the statement in which they have rejected the reports that their fighters have entered Kabul. Instead they have ordered their fighters to stay on outskirts of Kabul and they are negotiating peaceful handover of Kabul.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

Corona: i spread fast
Talban: hold my miswaak.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
32


----------



## Clutch

White Lion said:


> Local time given to be in control of Kabul is 4pm. Though some think that is not possible. USA is evacuating their staff from the Embassy.




Americans burning their embassy.... Wow...


Total and utter defeat...

Modi must be crying and wetting his Dhoti...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aziqbal

-blitzkrieg- said:


> Corona: i spread fast
> Talban: hold my miswaak.



haha brilliant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

The blitzkrieg my goodness. This was the first day they entered a city July 29th which was in Kandahar and 2 weeks later it is allover they have taken all of the country and now inside Kabul..

I had a feeling it was gonna be good but it was over my expectation and surprised me alot it was overly blast entertaining 2 weeks from a military nerd pov. Taliban just entered a good period and they were in good shape which now makes everything that taliban envoy said in his Moscow press conference become truthful statement.. He said we can take all of Afghanistan in 2 weeks.

I guess he knew that Taliban was just in great shape in this time and era.. Or maybe they are going thru a golden generation

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## aziqbal

Sky Arabia is saying the UAV and B52 have bombed the in roads into Kabul ?

is this true anyone confirm this ?


----------



## Salza

Has Ghani left ? where is Armanullah hidding ? still tweeting ?


----------



## aziqbal

Reichsmarschall said:


> It's almost same
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426808903451521028



honestly I cant believe the resemblance

Saigon all over again 

the most advanced military defeated after 20 years unbelievable


----------



## Smoke

I guess Taliban want to have their *KABULI PILAO *today....

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## nangyale

MH.Yang said:


> Yes, we also defeated the US military in the Korean war with rifles, bayonet and grenades.
> Unfortunately, we didn't wear slippers because it was too cold in North Korea.


And we admire the resolve of the Chinese Volunteers Army.
And not just during the war but what China did after the war by leaving the North Koreans to rule, unlike what the US did with the South.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Titanium100

They are gonna hand over Kabul in peaceful transition


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426829126313328640

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

Zarvan said:


> Taliban have released the statement in which they have rejected the reports that their fighters have entered Kabul. Instead they have ordered their fighters to stay on outskirts of Kabul and they are negotiating peaceful handover of Kabul.


They have entered Kabul Province (it's districts) and not Kabul City as of yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salza

LOL Talibans reached Kabul much quicker than Biden's 3000 soliders who were sent to Kabul on 'rescue' mission to evacute their embassy staff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Falconless

Titanium100 said:


> They are gonna hand over Kabul in peaceful transition
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426829126313328640


So the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan continues under a new management?


----------



## Salza

Zarvan said:


> Taliban have released the statement in which they have rejected the reports that their fighters have entered Kabul. Instead they have ordered their fighters to stay on outskirts of Kabul and they are negotiating peaceful handover of Kabul.



Pretty wise of them. International embassies staff should stop pissing in their pants. There has been hardly a bloodshed in the last few weeks as Talibans captured city by city.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mentee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426743986430042120

Reactions: Like Like:
14 | Love Love:
4


----------



## kingQamaR

it’s all over now 

ghani fool can leave best he does with American transport

steps down

total defeat for all who fought against the Muslims mujahideen

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mentee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426738033987031040


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426608547824115717


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426605793923710981

Reactions: Like Like:
13 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Dalit

How correct was I in my prediction? LOL It is unfolding before our eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Goritoes

I hope Taliban shows the residents mercy as Rasool Allah shows to the residents of Mecca even after years of brutal persecution and torture. Lets not exceed in our limits as Allah does not like those who exceed, I hope a peaceful solution is reached with consensus of all parties involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Clutch

-blitzkrieg- said:


> Corona: i spread fast
> Talban: hold my miswaak.



Lol..


----------



## MH.Yang

nangyale said:


> And we admire the resolve of the Chinese Volunteers Army.
> And not just during the war but what China did after the war by leaving the North Koreans to rule, unlike what the US did with the South.



This is a historical tradition. 
For example, in the Ming Dynasty, Korea was invaded by Japan(1592-1598), and the Chinese also sent troops to save Korea. After the victory, all the Ming army also returned home. 
The relationship between Korea&Vietnam with China is very special.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

@The Eagle @waz please merge all these Kabul threads into one mega Kabul surrender thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Why are the chirpy Indians so quiet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
8


----------



## Hareeb

Titanium100 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426815821125361665
> *Declaration of the Islamic Emirate not to fight in Kabul*
> 
> 
> *Praise be to God that with the help of God Almighty and the broad support of our people, all parts of the country have come under the control of the Islamic Emirate.
> However, since the capital Kabul is a large and densely populated city, the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate do not intend to enter the city by force or war, but rather to enter peacefully through Kabul. Negotiations are underway to ensure that the transition process is completed in a safe and secure manner, without compromising the lives, property and honor of anyone, and without compromising the lives of the people of Kabul.
> The Islamic Emirate instructs all its forces to stand at the gates of Kabul, not to try to enter the city.
> Also, until the completion of the transition process, the security of Kabul city is referred to the other side, which must be maintained.
> We reiterate that the Islamic Emirate does not intend to take revenge on anyone, all those who have served in the military and civilian sectors in the Kabul administration are forgiven and safe, no one will be retaliated against. All should stay in their own country, in their own place and home, and not try to leave the country.
> We want all Afghans, from all walks of life, to see themselves in a future Islamic system with a responsible government that serves and is acceptable to all. God willing
> Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan
> 6/1/143 AH BC
> 5/24/14000 AH - 15/8/ 2021AD*
> 177 visits · 177 online


Doesn't it seems like real life Game of Thrones? Northern forces laying siege to King's Landing and waiting for Kings forces to surrender.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Dalit

MH.Yang said:


> Yes, we also defeated the US military in the Korean war with rifles, bayonet and grenades.
> Unfortunately, we didn't wear slippers because it was too cold in North Korea.



Well done China. Time to repair Afghanistan and reap the benefits.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PakSarZameen47

Dalit said:


> Why are the chirpy Indians so quiet?


It all over.....
Hopefully the Afghan diaspora will shut up now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

PakSarZameen47 said:


> It all over.....
> Hopefully the Afghan diaspora will shut up now



The Afghan commie diaspora will have to deal with the new reality. The same applies to their Indian and US/NATO backers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aziqbal

Goritoes said:


> I hope Taliban shows the residents mercy as Rasool Allah shows to the residents of Mecca even after years of brutal persecution and torture. Lets not exceed in our limits as Allah does not like those who exceed, I hope a peaceful solution is reached with consensus of all parties involved.



Taliban will not hurt any Afghan 

they will also do same in Kabul 

look they have done it in rest of country they will also not harm Kabul 

Taliban are gallant people 

they wont hit the Americans from behind even if they can

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mentee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426822854662782978

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## aziqbal

Pakistan Space Agency said:


> They have entered Kabul Province (it's districts) and not Kabul City as of yet.



brother they have taken Kabul for all intents and purpose 

the city is surrounded 

Presidential palace is evacuated 

Taliban can shoot down those retreating helicopters 

but they wont hit from behind even if they can 

they always fight fair, which why they won

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Goritoes

aziqbal said:


> Taliban will not hurt any Afghan
> 
> they will also do same in Kabul
> 
> look they have done it in rest of country they will also not harm Kabul
> 
> Taliban are gallant people
> 
> they wont hit the Americans from behind even if they can



I want a Peaceful resolution to this city, without bloodshed on any party including Americans, I hope that American commanders radio Taliban commander and communicate a deal of not attacking each other while the Americans are evacuating.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mrfly911

MH.Yang said:


> This is a historical tradition.
> For example, in the Ming Dynasty, Korea was invaded by Japan(1592-1598), and the Chinese also sent troops to save North Korea. After the victory, all the Ming army also returned home.
> *The relationship between Korea&Vietnam with China is very special.*


A (South) Vietnamese here. To be honest, we (both North & South) don't like China.


----------



## arjunk

I'd love to see all the goodies they captured from Indian terrorist centres. 

The embassy staff are probably shitting their pants to burn documents of CIA's terrorist activities in time, not beause they're scared of violence from the Taliban.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
12 | Love Love:
5 | Haha Haha:
22 | Wow Wow:
3


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

Al Jazeera Live | Today's latest from Al Jazeera


Watch Al Jazeera’s live broadcast now




www.aljazeera.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

The US plan of pitching Afghans, the ANA and the locals against the Afghans (Talibans) has failed. The much awaited civil war and destruction didn't happen.

Syria was not that lucky, so was Iraq, Afghans are smarter than Arabs it seems.

India is not happy with civil war not taking place and Muslims killing Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
12 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Mentee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426833024075898880

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Clutch

N.Siddiqui said:


> India is not happy with civil war not taking place and Muslims killing Muslims.



+1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sifar zero

But an article I read stated that it could the fall of Kabul could take at least 90 days.
What happened to that?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
5


----------



## nangyale

MH.Yang said:


> This is a historical tradition.
> For example, in the Ming Dynasty, Korea was invaded by Japan(1592-1598), and the Chinese also sent troops to save Korea. After the victory, all the Ming army also returned home.
> The relationship between Korea&Vietnam with China is very special.


Just shows that the IEA is following the best traditions of its Eastern neighbour.


----------



## N.Siddiqui

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 769800


How true is this ... Reminds me of late general Hameed Gul saying that Afghans can be leased but never bought.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Clutch

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 769800



Lol...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ZAC1

A alot of weapons systems were left behined , pakistan should grap that technologies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

From Alexander the Great 

Genghis Khan 

British Empire 

Soviet Union 

And now the Americans 

Should have learnt from history 

No more Indian Embassy and Consulates in Afghanistan

This means more safety and security for Pakistan

And less Indian funded Terrorism carried out inside Pakistan 

Those Indian consulates were not giving out visas they were intelligence gathering centres for India

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## GiG

15 August is a nice date to ruin somebody day 😉

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
3 | Haha Haha:
10


----------



## Black Tornado

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426837551231369219

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsenal Caan

وَ قُلۡ جَآءَ الۡحَقُّ وَ زَہَقَ الۡبَاطِلُ ؕ اِنَّ الۡبَاطِلَ کَانَ زَہُوۡقًا

Reactions: Like Like:
11 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

I'll post more sources in a couple of minutes

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426837942304088064


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426837632542285826

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
3 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## GiantPanda

Reichsmarschall said:


> And Now they have an airbase too
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426798537879207936



Huh? Bagram is or was the major airbase for US troops. How are the Americans evacuating people?


----------



## Salza

LMAO Ghani probably finalizing his assylum seeking deal


----------



## Clutch

*Taliban takeover: Fighters enter Kabul from ‘all sides’*
Sirens could be heard as multiple helicopters were flying above the city centre.






A Taliban fighter sits inside an Afghan National Army vehicle in Laghman province on Sunday [AFP]
By Ali M Latifi
15 Aug 2021
*Kabul, Afghanistan* – The Taliban entered the Afghan capital Kabul from all sides on Sunday, the Afghan interior ministry said.
However, Taliban spokesman Suhail Shaheen disputed the claim, saying fighters were remaining on the capital’s outskirts.
KEEP READING
Major northern Afghan city Mazar-i-Sharif falls to TalibanUS sending more troops to Afghanistan for personnel drawdownTaliban enter Afghanistan’s capitalTaliban seizes Afghanistan’s Jalalabad, cuts off Kabul from east
“Our forces have not entered Kabul city, and we just issued a statement saying that our forces will not enter Kabul city,” Shaheen told Al Jazeera from Doha, Qatar, where peace talks are taking place.
“We are talking and awaiting a peaceful transfer – a transition of the capital city.”
Sirens could be heard along with sporadic gunfire in Kabul. Multiple helicopters were flying above the city centre dropping flares.
The Taliban said it has no plans to take the Afghan capital “by force”.

“Negotiations are under way to ensure that the transition process is completed safely and securely, without compromising the lives, property and honour of anyone, and without compromising the lives of Kabulis,” a Taliban statement said.

“The Islamic Emirate instructs all its forces to stand at the gates of Kabul, not to try to enter the city,” a spokesman for the Taliban tweeted, although some residents reported fighters peacefully entered some outer suburbs.
Panicked workers fled government offices. Thousands of civilians now live in parks and open spaces in Kabul itself, fearing the future.
The chief of staff to President Ashraf Ghani on Twitter urged the people of Kabul: “Please don’t worry. There is no problem. The situation of Kabul is under control.”
There was no immediate word on the situation from Ghani. A palace official said he was in emergency talks with US peace envoy Zalmay Khalilzad and top NATO officials.



Helicopters land at the US embassy in Kabul as diplomatic vehicles leave the compound on Sunday [Rahmat Gul/AP]*‘From all sides’*

The senior official told Reuters news agency the Taliban was coming in “from all sides” but gave no further details.

Three Afghan officials told The Associated Press the fighters were in the districts of Kalakan, Qarabagh and Paghman in the capital. Fighters earlier took Jalalabad, near a major border crossing with Pakistan, the last main city other than Kabul not under their control.

Many of Kabul’s streets were choked by cars and people either trying to rush home or reach the airport, residents said.
“Some people have left their keys in the car and have started walking to the airport,” one resident told Reuters by phone. Another said: “People are all going home in fear of fighting.”

United States officials said diplomats were being ferried to the airport from the embassy in the fortified Wazir Akbar Khan district. More American troops were being sent to help in the evacuations.
At Kabul International Airport, Afghan forces abandoned the field to Western militaries, said a pilot who spoke on condition of anonymity to discuss security matters.

The speed of the Taliban offensive has shocked many and raised questions about why Afghan forces crumbled despite years of US training and billions of dollars spent. Just days ago, an American military assessment estimated it would be a month before the capital would come under pressure.


----------



## aziqbal

any photos of Kabul airport

those military helicopters are taking personal from tops of building to the airport

and from airport transport aircraft are taking them out

the airport must be so busy

anyone with any photos?

3,000 British and 30,000 Americans need to leave in 24 Hours

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salza

Bargham Air base under Talibans control now


----------



## Clutch

Holy smokes... 

Down goes the Indian Delhi Hindu extremist terrorist ...

Down goes the American swine puppets..

Down goes the BLA TTP

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mentee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426836449115127809

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Joe we won

Reactions: Haha Haha:
11


----------



## Clutch

*Taliban takeover: Fighters enter Kabul from ‘all sides’*
Sirens could be heard as multiple helicopters were flying above the city centre.






A Taliban fighter sits inside an Afghan National Army vehicle in Laghman province on Sunday [AFP]
By Ali M Latifi
15 Aug 2021

*Kabul, Afghanistan* – The Taliban entered the Afghan capital Kabul from all sides on Sunday, the Afghan interior ministry said.

However, Taliban spokesman Suhail Shaheen disputed the claim, saying fighters were remaining on the capital’s outskirts.
KEEP READING

Major northern Afghan city Mazar-i-Sharif falls to TalibanUS sending more troops to Afghanistan for personnel drawdownTaliban enter Afghanistan’s capitalTaliban seizes Afghanistan’s Jalalabad, cuts off Kabul from east
“Our forces have not entered Kabul city, and we just issued a statement saying that our forces will not enter Kabul city,” Shaheen told Al Jazeera from Doha, Qatar, where peace talks are taking place.
“We are talking and awaiting a peaceful transfer – a transition of the capital city.”
Sirens could be heard along with sporadic gunfire in Kabul. Multiple helicopters were flying above the city centre dropping flares.
The Taliban said it has no plans to take the Afghan capital “by force”.

“Negotiations are under way to ensure that the transition process is completed safely and securely, without compromising the lives, property and honour of anyone, and without compromising the lives of Kabulis,” a Taliban statement said.

“The Islamic Emirate instructs all its forces to stand at the gates of Kabul, not to try to enter the city,” a spokesman for the Taliban tweeted, although some residents reported fighters peacefully entered some outer suburbs.

Panicked workers fled government offices. Thousands of civilians now live in parks and open spaces in Kabul itself, fearing the future.

The chief of staff to President Ashraf Ghani on Twitter urged the people of Kabul: “Please don’t worry. There is no problem. The situation of Kabul is under control.”

There was no immediate word on the situation from Ghani. A palace official said he was in emergency talks with US peace envoy Zalmay Khalilzad and top NATO officials.



Helicopters land at the US embassy in Kabul as diplomatic vehicles leave the compound on Sunday [Rahmat

Gul/AP]*‘From all sides’*
The senior official told Reuters news agency the Taliban was coming in “from all sides” but gave no further details.

Three Afghan officials told The Associated Press the fighters were in the districts of Kalakan, Qarabagh and Paghman in the capital. Fighters earlier took Jalalabad, near a major border crossing with Pakistan, the last main city other than Kabul not under their control.

Many of Kabul’s streets were choked by cars and people either trying to rush home or reach the airport, residents said.
“Some people have left their keys in the car and have started walking to the airport,” one resident told Reuters by phone. Another said: “People are all going home in fear of fighting.”
United States officials said diplomats were being ferried to the airport from the embassy in the fortified Wazir Akbar Khan district. More American troops were being sent to help in the evacuations.
At Kabul International Airport, Afghan forces abandoned the field to Western militaries, said a pilot who spoke on condition of anonymity to discuss security matters.
The speed of the Taliban offensive has shocked many and raised questions about why Afghan forces crumbled despite years of US training and billions of dollars spent. Just days ago, an American military assessment estimated it would be a month before the capital would come under pressure.


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

Afghan president to abdicate after Taliban entered Kabul: Sources
_Marco Ferrari, Al Arabiya English

Published: 15 August ,2021: 11:36 AM GSTUpdated: 15 August ,2021: 01:30 PM GST_





A general view of green zone in Kabul, Afghanistan March 13, 2019. (Reuters)

Afghanistan’s president will abdicate in the next few hours after the Taliban entered the city on Sunday, according to Al Arabiya sources.

Power will be transferred peacefully without a fight, according to the Afghan interior ministry.

Clashes between the Afghan army and the Taliban took place in the southern and northern outskirts of the city, although a Taliban spokesperson says the group was instructed not to storm the city, which is the government’s last stronghold in the country.

The spokesperson added that the group does not intend to take revenge on anyone, and it claims that all those who have served the government and military will be forgiven.

The Afghan presidency has asserted that the situation in Kabul is still under control.

Citizens were seen lining up to withdraw their savings from banks before their doors were closed due to lack of liquidity.

US diplomats were evacuated from the embassy by helicopter, and an official said that fewer than 50 officials will remain in the city.

Several EU staff members have also been moved to an undisclosed safer location in Kabul, according to a NATO official.

The UK Home Office has said that officials are working to protect British nationals and help former staff and eligible people travel to the UK.

Russia, on the other hand, has said it has no intention of evacuating its officials from Kabul.

The situation in Kabul comes soon after several major cities fell to the Taliban during the last week, many of them without a fight.









Afghan president could abdicate after Taliban enter Kabul: Sources


Afghanistan’s president could abdicate in the next few hours after the Taliban entered capital Kabul on Sunday, according to Al Arabiya sources.For the




english.alarabiya.net

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salza

So long ....


----------



## monitor

Update on Afghanistan



Afghan Taliban's Deputy Chief Mullah Beradar is in Kabul for the purpose of peaceful transition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

Russia says that they are not interested to take out their embassy staff from Kabul

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Enigma SIG

Don't let the door hit you on the way out. Faggot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

Hindustani terror base in Afghanistan undone.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Mentee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426836765885624320

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

I do not know what could say (USA failed majorly) more than this xD

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426840921820352514

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## litman

Such a sad day for RAW, NDS, TTP, PTM, BLA. etc

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Mohsin A

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426440292182331394

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Dalit

litman said:


> Such a sad day for RAW, NDS, TTP, PTM, BLA. etc



I would be very interested in knowing what PTM and BLA's future will be now.


Reichsmarschall said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426840921820352514



The writing is on the wall. As power changes hand, so do the actors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

aziqbal said:


> any photos of Kabul airport
> 
> those military helicopters are taking personal from tops of building to the airport
> 
> and from airport transport aircraft are taking them out
> 
> the airport must be so busy
> 
> anyone with any photos?
> 
> 3,000 British and 30,000 Americans need to leave in 24 Hours


Al-Jazeera news channel has been airing live footage of helicopters arriving and leaving one after another all morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mentee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426836765885624320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426836765885624320

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

really embarrassing situation for Afghan nationalists and their supporters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Sifar zero said:


> But an article I read stated that it could the fall of Kabul could take at least 90 days.
> What happened to that?



I guess the Americans were trying to win some time to leave without leaving a trace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

GiG said:


> 15 August is a nice date to ruin somebody day 😉


Maybe India should declare 15th August, the blackest day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
4 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## PakSarZameen47

Dalit said:


> The Afghan commie diaspora will have to deal with the new reality. The same applies to their Indian and US/NATO backers.


Literally the past month or so of villifying Pakistan hasn't worked. No matter how much disinformation, blame they can spread will change the reality. To be honest they have exposed their hatred, most Pakistanis that were unaware of the this , now are fully aware. All of them have been exposed. 

Alhamdulillah for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mentee



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salza

there is a threat of looting on Kabul streets now


----------



## RescueRanger

This was the moment Ghani ran away:

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

@LeGenD please merge all Kabul surrender thread in a single thread


RescueRanger said:


> This was the moment Ghani ran away:
> View attachment 769813
> View attachment 769816
> 
> View attachment 769817


Can we intercept him or tell allies in central Asia to get a hold of him?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeGenD

Reichsmarschall said:


> @LeGenD please merge all Kabul surrender thread in a single thread
> 
> Can we intercept him or tell allies in central Asia to get a hold of him?


OK, bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Dalit

PakSarZameen47 said:


> Literally the past month or so of villifying Pakistan hasn't worked. No matter how much disinformation, blame they can spread will change the reality. To be honest they have exposed their hatred, most Pakistanis that were unaware of the this , now are fully aware. All of them have been exposed.
> 
> Alhamdulillah for Pakistan.



I will thank the US/NATO, India and Northern Alliance for showing their true colors for the past 20 years. We know who our enemies are and what hate they harbor against us. We will take the appropriate measures to protect our interests at all cost. This is only the beginning.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Reichsmarschall

@Tejas Spokesman where's Tadin Sir and his relief Force, he has become another Steiner in history.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## xyx007

The triumphant news of 15 August is coming to us from Kabul. Today Allah fulfill the wording of Mallah Omar R.A, God bless his soul, give him space in Janatul firdous. Today Allah rules again and Afghanistan is just a beginning to His reign on this earth.

ALLAH Akhbar

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Dalit

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 769800



Superb and witty analysis.


----------



## LeGenD

1. Related threads merged. 
2. Topic updated.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MH.Yang

mrfly911 said:


> A (South) Vietnamese here. To be honest, we (both North & South) don't like China.


Yes, I know.
Because Vietnamese have too many Chinese lineages and cultures, the Vietnamese government must be hostile to China in culture and history, or you will lose your independence.
And the Vietnamese government can not deny the Chinese government, because both countries are communist countries with similar political and economic systems.
And the Vietnamese government is very smart and pragmatic. They understand that Vietnam's economic development needs China. They want to get the low-end manufacturing industry transferred from China, so they must maintain friendship with the Chinese government. Vietnam's economic development。proves that Vietnamese and Bangladeshis have won India.

I guess the Vietnamese attitude towards the Chinese must be very tangled. Some Vietnamese admire and like it, and some Vietnamese are jealous and afraid.
Considering the complex history of the two countries, no matter what you do, you have a reason.
I understand the Vietnamese approach. Vietnam can actually belong to East Asian countries. You know Chinese too well 

But do you want to deny the historical and cultural ties between the two countries?
For example, the first Indochina war. Well, you're from South Vietnam. This example is not appropriate.
For example The black flag army of the Qing Dynasty helped Vietnam fight the French army. Yes, the war failed, but the Qing Dynasty at least tried. They didn't abandon you. The Chinese have fulfilled their obligations to Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## terry5

Woah just waking up and hearing ISIS fighters being slaughtered by Taliban in Kabul jail .

brilliant . 

just heard on Al Jazeera

Reactions: Love Love:
3 | Wow Wow:
3


----------



## Goritoes

When America invaded Afghanistan I was young and there weren't many news channels, I used to read in news papers of American Advances, seeing the fall of Kabul within weeks looks so weird. There will be bloodshed and many countries will try to harm and stage attacks, I hope everyone who has evil intensions may their faces be blacken by Allah. 

Lets Pray for Peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

terry5 said:


> Woah just waking up and hearing ISIS fighters being slaughtered by Taliban in Kabul jail .
> 
> brilliant .
> 
> just heard on Al Jazeera



Cool.. Indian Hindutva being chopped up

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Chak Bamu

Chak Bamu said:


> More than half an hour has passed since this thread was posted. I guess we need to wait another hour & a half to conclude this thread. That would be a record of sorts for PDF - kudos to Zarvan bhai for managing the feat.


Thanks for renaming the thread, whoever did it.

Edit: Thanks @LeGenD

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Village life

N.Siddiqui said:


> The US plan of pitching Afghans, the ANA and the locals against the Afghans (Talibans) has failed. The much awaited civil war and destruction didn't happen.
> 
> Syria was not that lucky, so was Iraq, Afghans are smarter than Arabs it seems.
> 
> India is not happy with civil war not taking place and Muslims killing Muslims.


Please pray to Allah subhana tallla that this scenario continues and Muslim brother hood continues and we won't fall in the proxy wars of followers of evil, more than that Muslim brotherhood is more like human brotherhood where everyone is safe respected and equal,

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## terry5

Clutch said:


> Cool.. Indian Hindutva being chopped up



Alhumdulillah


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426848070407426050
ISIS prisoners being slaughtered as stated in Al Jazeera

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Salza

terry5 said:


> Woah just waking up and hearing ISIS fighters being slaughtered by Taliban in Kabul jail .
> 
> brilliant .
> 
> just heard on Al Jazeera



is this true ?


----------



## Clutch

terry5 said:


> Alhumdulillah
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426848070407426050



Time for Hindukush...


Salza said:


> is this true ?



Real above

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chak Bamu

Salza said:


> Russia says that they are not interested to take out their embassy staff from Kabul


Smart play by Russians. They knew.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## terry5

Salza said:


> is this true ?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426846110103089158

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chak Bamu

Dalit said:


> I would be very interested in knowing what PTM and BLA's future will be now.
> 
> 
> The writing is on the wall. As power changes hand, so do the actors.


BLA is a terrorist group.

PTM is a Pashtun nationalist political group.

Big difference. Pak nationalists have been clamoring for more enemies: most unwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Dalit

Chak Bamu said:


> BLA is a terrorist group.
> 
> PTM is a Pashtun nationalist political group.
> 
> Big difference. Pak nationalists have been clamoring for more enemies: most unwise.



Alhamdulillah. Their days are numbered. Probably begging for an evacuation from Pakistan as we speak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426850241924370438

Reactions: Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Dalit

terry5 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426850241924370438



A culling is in progression.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Cash GK

Dalit said:


> Why are the chirpy Indians so quiet?


Because they are think how to safe iok

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

_*LA GALIBE ILLALLAH....*_

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
5


----------



## Chak Bamu

Dalit said:


> Alhamdulillah. Their days are numbered. Probably begging for an evacuation from Pakistan as we speak.


PTM are in Pakistan and shall stay in Pakistan & represent their fringe interests (former FATA, socialism, & Pashtun nationalism). There is place for them in Pakistan and our body-politic will manage them & their interests/politics. Everything is not black & white. Not all sub-nationalists are bad. Urdu-speaking & Punjabi-speaking folks (myself Punjabi) do not get the intricacies of Pakistani sub-nationalism. Let constitutional freedoms reign and Pakistan shall be a stronger union. Ultra-nationalism is a poison for the multi-ethnic Pakistan.

There is a lot yet to happen. Stay tuned.

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Mentee

Dear taliban,


While you are at it plz don't spare any daesh/pedo govt (ex) officials .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chak Bamu

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> _*LA GALIBE ILLALLAH....*_


Very Andalusian.... & so true. "Wa La Ghalib Ilallah"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Dalit

Incoming







Arnab Swami Jee has declared mourning day in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
19


----------



## Cash GK

nangyale said:


> Just shows that the IEA is following the best traditions of its Eastern neighbour.


This example was set by Holy Phropet(PBUH) 1400 ago on conquest of Holy city of Makkah. Second. Kalifa umer conquest of Palestine. then sultan sala u din then sultan fate(Istanbul) Islam has many examples.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## aziqbal

Pakistan Space Agency said:


> Al-Jazeera news channel has been airing live footage of helicopters arriving and leaving one after another all morning.



yes I am trying to flick through half a dozen channels at once on my Sky box !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MH.Yang

terry5 said:


> Woah just waking up and hearing ISIS fighters being slaughtered by Taliban in Kabul jail .
> 
> brilliant .
> 
> just heard on Al Jazeera



It is clear that the Taliban do not want ISIS to gain influence in the new regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
1


----------



## nangyale

Cash GK said:


> This example was set by Holy Phropet(PBUH) 1400 ago on conquest of Holy city of Makkah. Second. Kalifa umer conquest of Palestine. then sultan sala u din then sultan fate(Istanbul) Islam has many examples.


Thanks for bringing our attention to the glorious Islamic traditions. 

Yes the difference between what the righteous do and what the oppressors do is night and day.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Clutch

Chak Bamu said:


> PTM are in Pakistan and shall stay in Pakistan & represent their fringe interests (former FATA, socialism, & Pashtun nationalism). There is place for them in Pakistan and our body-politic will manage them & their interests/politics. Everything is not black & white. Not all sub-nationalists are bad. Urdu-speaking & Punjabi-speaking folks (myself Punjabi) do not get the intricacies of Pakistani sub-nationalism. Let constitutional freedoms reign and Pakistan shall be a stronger union. Ultra-nationalism is a poison for the multi-ethnic Pakistan.
> 
> There is a lot yet to happen. Stay tuned.



Sound approach. I agree. There has to be some room for dissenting voices in a diverse plural society. There is no homogeneous societies anywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

MH.Yang said:


> It is clear that the Taliban do not want ISIS to gain influence in the new regime.



The deal has been struck. No terror groups. Pakistan, China, Iran, Russia and the Taliban are all signatories.

The first step has been set. ISIS culling is a good demonstration of our commitment.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

terry5 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426850241924370438


Who would have thought taliban would insert their special ops though choppers.


........
Also this

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426823262529589253

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Love Love:
1


----------



## TheDarkKnight

Any one wants to see what a delusional and disconnected analyst sounds like:

*Rebecca Grant: Battle for Afghanistan – Taliban could be defeated by this brutal strategy*
*Don’t forget these two big factors -- warlords and airpower*
What the Pentagon won’t tell you is the Battle for Afghanistan is a deliberate gamble that’s been planned out since 2019. 
The Afghanistan government’s strategy is simple, if brutal: take international forces out of the way, then draw the Taliban into a fight they can’t win. If it works, the Taliban will be broken as a military force. 








Rebecca Grant: Battle for Afghanistan – Taliban could be defeated by this brutal strategy


The battle for Afghanistan isn’t looking good. Taliban offensives have taken 12 of Afghanistan’s 34 provincial capitals since last week.




www.foxnews.com





When you have idiots like these, it can make the best equipped and most resource rich super power seem defeated by a bunch of rag tags.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## aziqbal

TheDarkKnight said:


> Any one wants to see what a delusional and disconnected analyst sounds like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Grant: Battle for Afghanistan – Taliban could be defeated by this brutal strategy
> 
> 
> The battle for Afghanistan isn’t looking good. Taliban offensives have taken 12 of Afghanistan’s 34 provincial capitals since last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you have idiots like these, it can make the best equipped and most resource rich super power seem defeated by a bunch of rag tags.



Kindly do not call them rag tags 

the rag tags are the ones who are fleeing

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Protest_again

So much joy on PDF. This will really bite Pakistan in the near future. I saw similar joy when Biden was elected and Pakistan is still waiting for a phone call.


----------



## MH.Yang

Dalit said:


> The deal has been struck. No terror groups. Pakistan, China, Iran, Russia and the Taliban are all signatories.
> 
> The first step has been set. ISIS culling is a good demonstration of our commitment.



I am sure that the Chinese people are most concerned about drugs in Afghanistan! That must be destroyed. 
And everything else can be discussed.

Reactions: Love Love:
4


----------



## TheDarkKnight

Protest_again said:


> So much joy on PDF. This will really bite Pakistan in the near future. I saw similar joy when Biden was elected and Pakistan is still waiting for a phone call.


So Mullah Baradar wont pickup IK call as well?
Anyway PDF was mainly rooting for Trump.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Dalit

TheDarkKnight said:


> So Mullah Baradar wont pickup IK call as well?
> Anyway PDF was mainly rooting for Trump.



Ab to Biden ka baap bhi Imran Khan ko phone karega.


Protest_again said:


> So much joy on PDF. This will really bite Pakistan in the near future. I saw similar joy when Biden was elected and Pakistan is still waiting for a phone call.



LOL we will see RSS fanatic.


TheDarkKnight said:


> Any one wants to see what a delusional and disconnected analyst sounds like:
> 
> *Rebecca Grant: Battle for Afghanistan – Taliban could be defeated by this brutal strategy*
> *Don’t forget these two big factors -- warlords and airpower*
> What the Pentagon won’t tell you is the Battle for Afghanistan is a deliberate gamble that’s been planned out since 2019.
> The Afghanistan government’s strategy is simple, if brutal: take international forces out of the way, then draw the Taliban into a fight they can’t win. If it works, the Taliban will be broken as a military force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Grant: Battle for Afghanistan – Taliban could be defeated by this brutal strategy
> 
> 
> The battle for Afghanistan isn’t looking good. Taliban offensives have taken 12 of Afghanistan’s 34 provincial capitals since last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you have idiots like these, it can make the best equipped and most resource rich super power seem defeated by a bunch of rag tags.



American retards are like their Indian brothers. Still trying to clutch onto straws.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TechMan

It went from 90 days to 30 days to 72 hours to less than 12 hours real quick. Genuine shock and awe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
8


----------



## Protest_again

TheDarkKnight said:


> So Mullah Baradar wont pickup IK call as well?
> Anyway PDF was mainly rooting for Trump.


Lol. PDF was not rooting for Trump for sure. It was rooting for Biden to kick india in the butt for supporting Trump. What they got was largest number of Indian americans working in the administration and continuous engagement with India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Protest_again said:


> Lol. PDF was not rooting for Trump for sure. It was rooting for Biden to kick india in the butt for supporting India. What they got was highest Indian americans working in the administration. Continuous engagement with India.



LOL look who is here to vent frustration. Preeti, it is game over. Hush hush now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
6


----------



## PradoTLC

happy birth day india...


Protest_again said:


> Pakistan is up for real isolation and open discrimination in the near future. Brace for it.




you clearly have no idea do you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## terry5

Protest_again said:


> So much joy on PDF. This will really bite Pakistan in the near future. I saw similar joy when Biden was elected and Pakistan is still waiting for a phone call.




At least you get to host a peadophile child rapist for your investments .


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426858345357578240
India safe haven for rapist now ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
3 | Wow Wow:
3


----------



## Dalit

Protest_again said:


> Pakistan is up for real isolation and open discrimination in the near future. Brace for it.



LOL you couldn't put Pakistan on FATF blacklist for 20 years. What have your allies been waiting for?

Bring it on man. We will see what you can manage.



terry5 said:


> At least you get to host a peadophile child rapist for your investments .
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426858345357578240
> India safe haven for rapist now ?



India pedo and rapeland. Nothing new. The Afghan bacha baaz warlords will find a safehaven in Hindustan.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## PradoTLC

Protest_again said:


> So much joy on PDF. This will really bite Pakistan in the near future. I saw similar joy when Biden was elected and Pakistan is still waiting for a phone call.




butt hurt are we?...

i know lots of good cream.

let us know

Reactions: Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## NA71

Breaking: Two PIA Planes are being surrounded by US forces in Kabul Airport ...Both planes were getting ready for take off. BBC reporting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

August 15, 1975: Pak's enemy, and terrorist Indian proxy agent traitor Mujib's regime was eliminated in Dhaka, BD

August 15, 2021: Pak's enemy, and terrorist Indian proxy agent pedophile Ghani's regime is being eliminated in Kabul, Afganistan

August 15 is the independence day of India, whose religious redemption lies in Pak's perdition

India fights Pak till the Last Bangal, Afgan, TTP, BLA, Mafia etc. via terrorism by proxy traitors, deceit, sabotage, conspiracy etc....

Reactions: Like Like:
15 | Love Love:
2


----------



## PradoTLC

MH.Yang said:


> I am sure that the Chinese people are most concerned about drugs in Afghanistan! That must be destroyed.
> And everything else can be discussed.




actually it is mining interests.


with taliban now in power this can happen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheDarkKnight

Protest_again said:


> Pakistan is up for real *isolation* and open *discrimination* in the near future. Brace for it.


Isolated… Again! Then we will ‘protest again’.


Protest_again said:


> Lol. PDF was not rooting for Trump for sure. It was rooting for Biden to kick india in the butt for supporting India. What they got was largest number of Indian americans working in the administration and continuous engagement with India.


Its well known in circles that generally Republicans are more friendly to Pakistan than Democrats.

But Jesi tumhari marzi. khush raho.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Dalit

NA71 said:


> Breaking: Two PIA Planes are being surrounded by US forces in Kabul Airport ...Both planes were getting ready for take off. BBC reporting.



You wanna bet the Americans won't piss off Pakistan? These planes will fly today and reach their intended destination.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Protest_again

terry5 said:


> At least you get to host a peadophile child rapist for your investments .
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426858345357578240
> India safe haven for rapist now ?


Taliban will betray you. You just wait and watch. It will be not long before Taliban demand a change in durand line. You can enjoy temporary relief. Lol.


TheDarkKnight said:


> Isolated… Again! Then we will ‘protest again’.
> 
> Jesi tumhari marzi. khush raho.
> Its well known in circles that Republicans are more friendly to Pakistan than Democrats.


Of course. Let me just post the link to the thread of when Biden was winning.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## TheDarkKnight

Protest_again said:


> Taliban will betray you. You just wait and watch. It will be not long before Taliban demand a change in durand line. You can enjoy temporary relief. Lol.


If Taliban betray us then we can protest against them.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## aziqbal

flight radar right now

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Dalit

Protest_again said:


> Taliban will betray you. You just wait and watch. It will be not long before Taliban demand a change in durand line. You can enjoy temporary relief. Lol.
> 
> Of course. Let me just post the link to the thread of when Biden was winning.



You should celebrate and relax then.

Apologies. 15th of August is the best day for India LOL

Indians have figured this out. After 20 years of enmity against the Taliban the Indians suddenly have all the answers.

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## NA71

TheDarkKnight said:


> If Taliban betray us then we can protest against them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheDarkKnight

Protest_again said:


> Of course. Let me just post the link to the thread of when Biden was winning.


Yes yes sure, world is focused on what Taliban are negotiating in Afghan presidential palace and if a fight will take place in Kabul, while you look for a thread on PDF that some how salvages your nonsensical argument over a moot irrelevant point.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## NA71

Independence Day of India but Bajey Taleban Baja Rahey hein

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Even CNN correspondent is already under Taliban protection since 2 days ago

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## MH.Yang

Americans should thank the Taliban. At least the Taliban did not choose to occupy Kabul on the 11th of next month.
You can imagine how humiliating it would be.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Rana4pak

*Hindoo ki ajj phata peri ha.their Independence Day became rape day .*

Reactions: Haha Haha:
7


----------



## Dalit

*High-ranking Afghan officials are at the airport*

A source at the Hamid Karzai international airport in Kabul has told CNN that a number of high-ranking Afghan officials, including some of President Ashraf Ghani’s advisors*,* arrived at the VIP lounge of the airport and were waiting for a flight out of Kabul.

Their intended destination is unknown.
Earlier Sunday an Air India flight from Delhi landed at the airport, according to flight tracking data, but an Emirates flight due to arrive from Dubai abandoned its approach.









August 15, 2021, Afghanistan-Taliban news


The Taliban have taken control of the presidential palace in Kabul after the country's president Ashraf Ghani fled the country. Follow here for the latest news.




edition.cnn.com





India has major responsibility to take care of its terror assets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PradoTLC

happy birthday india!

Enjoy our gift from Pakistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Stealth

14 August - “Pakistan” got independence/freedom.
15 August - India officially recognized its partition/breakup.
16 August - Afghanistan Independence day.

United States along with NATO with 200,000 + 300,000 ANA + best war fighting capabilities surrendered in front of Talibans after 20 years of war.

Reactions: Love Love:
5


----------



## TheDarkKnight

Protest_again said:


> Because you made that point. In any case, I am sure our conversation too will become mute irrelevant point when the reality dawns on you in few years. Let me not bother with the link. I made my point.


No you made the point here:


Protest_again said:


> So much joy on PDF. This will really bite Pakistan in the near future. I saw similar joy when Biden was elected and Pakistan is still waiting for a phone call.


I simply said PDF has been pro Trump, based on the jibes he took on Modi (library and giving remarks on Kashmir etc) and history of Republicans with Pakistan.

And by the way do also look for all the idiotic delusional nonsense you and your compatriots used to post starting with stances like 1) USA will never leave Afghanistan 2) Afghan army will not loose 3) Taliban wont win cities 4) Taliban cant have Kabul etc.

Why should I take any of more future predictions from Indians like you when you have been consistently so wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PradoTLC

Protest_again said:


> the reality dawns on you in few years.




reality: no more india sponsored terrorism in Pakistan from A-stan

Reactions: Love Love:
4


----------



## Vapnope

US will find a scapegoat for whatever is happening in Afghanistan. My gut feeling says that they will sanction Pakistan to relieve the domestic pressure and to show the world that US was/is serious about Afghanistan.


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

aziqbal said:


> yes I am trying to flick through half a dozen channels at once on my Sky box !



Same here.

The British news channel are just whinning about Afghan women, the US channels are preaching the Islamic Emirate is bad, the rest are either in shock or pretending it's business as usual while I find Al-Jazeera airing the least biased.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Verve

Dalit said:


> Why are the chirpy Indians so quiet?



Instead of celebrating 15 August, they are mourning the fall of Kabul ... aaah the sweet irony of this all  



Pakistan Space Agency said:


> Russia, on the other hand, has said it has no intention of evacuating its officials from Kabul.



As expected ... Russians were funding and arming Afghan Taliban all along and no one was able to point any fingers at them!

AT need to urgently control the Pakistan-Afghanistan border areas fully now ... ISIS/TTP/BLA/Blackwater concentrations there need to be neutralised.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

Protest_again said:


> ... when the reality dawns on you in few years. ...



How's the reality of Indians democratically electing a Hindu fascist Government to power twice looking like to you?

Is Hindu Extremism good or bad for India?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Enigma SIG

Protest_again said:


> America left Afghanistan without even engaging Pakistan in the process. That America is not happy with the role Pakistan played over the years is a given. None of the countries in the West have favorable opinion of Pakistan. If anything happens in Afghanistan that effects security of the world, be ready for sanctions.
> I know you will brush off what I am saying as nonsense. But the world will have no patience to hear 'we are the biggest victim of terrorism' propaganda. Good luck though.


Happy 15 th!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
5


----------



## Arsenal Caan

I would really love to see Mullah Haibatullah entering Kabul in the footsteps of our Prophet (S.A.W.W) when he (S.A.W.W) entered Makkah with his head bowed down in humility.
Praise be to Allah Almighty only.

*“And say, “Truth has come, and falsehood has perished. Indeed falsehood, [by its nature], is ever perishing/bound to perish (The Night Journey 17:81)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## nangyale

Protest_again said:


> Lol. PDF was not rooting for Trump for sure. It was rooting for Biden to kick india in the butt for supporting Trump. What they got was largest number of Indian americans working in the administration and continuous engagement with India.


Biden has thrown India under the bus in Afghanistan. Phone call or not. Worry about your billions of dollars of terror investment going up in smoke.

Reactions: Love Love:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheDarkKnight

Protest_again said:


> America left Afghanistan without even engaging Pakistan in the process.


What? We are all still engaged:








‘Troika Plus’ to discuss Afghan crisis on Aug 11 | The Express Tribune


Key officials from Pakistan, US, Russia and China to meet in Doha




 tribune.com.pk





Wonder which country that claims to be a super power and a neighbor of Afghanistan has been excluded completely?



Protest_again said:


> That America is not happy with the role Pakistan played over the years is a given. None of the countries in the West have favorable opinion of Pakistan. If anything happens in Afghanistan that effects security of the world, be ready for sanctions.
> I know you will brush off what I am saying as nonsense. But the world will have no patience to hear 'we are the biggest victim of terrorism' propaganda. Good luck though.


Hypothetical and delusional nonsense again. No one can predict the future. US has completely overhauled its intelligence and security apparatus and a terror event like 9/11 is almost impossible now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Dalit

Vapnope said:


> US will find a scapegoat for whatever is happening in Afghanistan. My gut feeling says that they will sanction Pakistan to relieve the domestic pressure and to show the world that US was/is serious about Afghanistan.



That will be the final nail in the coffin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

While Pakistanis are rejoicing at the Islamic Emirates successful take over of Afghanistan, scared Indians are telling Pakistanis to be also scared when Indians themselves are living under a twice democratically elected Hindu Extremist Government.

15 August 2021: A day of humiliation for India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
5 | Haha Haha:
7


----------



## Protest_again

nangyale said:


> Biden has thrown India under the bus in Afghanistan. Phone call or not. Worry about your billions of dollars of terror investment going up in smoke.


3 billion is all we invested in Afghanistan. America did over a trillion. Do you think they would worry about India's pittance? Lol.

Any case, we'll come to know who gained what in a few years. You enjoy the day. Who knows how the tomorrow will be.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Cash GK

TheDarkKnight said:


> So Mullah Baradar wont pickup IK call as well?
> Anyway PDF was mainly rooting for Trump.


We do rooting for modi jogi n sowami as well.


----------



## Dalit

Protest_again said:


> 3 billion is all we invested in Afghanistan. America did over a trillion. Do you think they would worry about India's pittance? Lol.
> 
> Any case, we'll come to know who gained what in a few years. You enjoy the day. Who knows how the tomorrow will be.



You are a joke. An absolute joke. Defeated and demoralized. Just have some pity for yourself and take a day off.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## arjunk

Who will have the honour of changing "is" to "was" on Afghanistan's Wikipedia page?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## FuturePAF

Salza said:


> Russia says that they are not interested to take out their embassy staff from Kabul


So Russia recognizes them. China has signaled they will recognize them. Any word from Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rana4pak

Vapnope said:


> US will find a scapegoat for whatever is happening in Afghanistan. My gut feeling says that they will sanction Pakistan to relieve the domestic pressure and to show the world that US was/is serious about Afghanistan.


So what our establishment know that n they are prepared,China ,Russia aur Iran zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

@Tejas Spokesman Pita g a rhe hn apke Delhi, airport p Jao unko receive kro feet touch kr k ashir wat lo unka

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426872985760239619
@Areesh @Vapnope @Dalit @Windjammer

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
9 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Shapur

Looks like Ali Ahmad Jalali is going to be the new interim president.


----------



## GiantPanda

Protest_again said:


> 3 billion is all we invested in Afghanistan. America did over a trillion. Do you think they would worry about India's pittance? Lol.
> 
> Any case, we'll come to know who gained what in a few years. You enjoy the day. Who knows how the tomorrow will be.



3 billion to India is like a trillion to the US considering how desperately poor India is. This is investment down the toilet for a nation that can't afford toilets!

Those $3 billion could have reduced thousands if not hundred of thousands of deaths in India with toilets.









India spent $30 billion to fix its broken sanitation. It ended up with more problems


The Swachh Bharat mission, launched in 2014, was an ambitious effort to stop open defecation. It's far from reaching that goal.




www.cnet.com





*India has a problem with toilets. It doesn't have enough of them.

That means hundreds of millions of people in the country end up defecating outside, which can spread diseases including cholera, typhoid and COVID-19. Poor sanitation in India leads to over 126,000 deaths every year from diarrheal diseases.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Enigma SIG

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426871225452830721

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Protest_again

GiantPanda said:


> 3 billion to India is like a trillion to the US considering how desperately poor India is. This is investment down the toilet for a nation that can't afford toilets!
> 
> Those $3 billion could have reduced thousands if not hundred of thousands of deaths in India with toilets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India spent $30 billion to fix its broken sanitation. It ended up with more problems
> 
> 
> The Swachh Bharat mission, launched in 2014, was an ambitious effort to stop open defecation. It's far from reaching that goal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnet.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *India has a problem with toilets. It doesn't have enough of them.
> 
> That means hundreds of millions of people in the country end up defecating outside, which can spread diseases including cholera, typhoid and COVID-19. Poor sanitation in India leads to over 126,000 deaths every year from diarrheal diseases.*


Ok bud. you had enough to drink. Don't waste my time. GOI spends $950 billion a year. Don't reply with an idiotic comeback.


----------



## Leviza

There were reports that usa stopped 2 PIA planes at international airport 

can’t find any other news about it or any update on it

anyone knows why and what is being done about it ?

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Dalit

Reichsmarschall said:


> @Tejas Spokesman Pita g a rhe hn apke Delhi, airport p Jao unko receive kro feet touch kr k ashir wat lo unka
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426872985760239619
> @Areesh @Vapnope @Dalit @Windjammer



It is very busy today at the Hamid Karzai airport.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Rana4pak said:


> So what our establishment know that n they are prepared,China ,Russia aur Iran zindabad



Now this explains a lot why Afghan army led by thieves proved to be useless



*"Would you give your life for leaders who don't pay you on time and are more interested in their own future?" a second US official, speaking on the condition of anonymity, asked.*
*
It is an analysis shared by some in the Taliban movement itself.

One Taliban commander in the central province of Ghazni said the government forces' collapse started as soon as US forces started withdrawing "as they didn't have any ideology except fleecing the Americans".
*
*"The only reason for this unexpected fall of provinces was our commitment and the withdrawal of US troops," he said.*


Dalit said:


> It is very busy today at the Hamid Karzai airport.


I wonder where thsey are hiding.. if all have fled already?
Abdullah Abdullah
Amir Ullah Saleh
Moheeb ullah
and rest of the foul mouths

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Reichsmarschall

TechMan said:


> It went from 90 days to 30 days to 72 hours to less than 12 hours real quick. Genuine shock and awe.


Almost remind me of German blitzkrieg against Poland ande France. Didn't knew there were Rommel ande Guderian in taliban ranks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nangyale

Protest_again said:


> 3 billion is all we invested in Afghanistan. America did over a trillion. Do you think they would worry about India's pittance? Lol.
> 
> Any case, we'll come to know who gained what in a few years. You enjoy the day. Who knows how the tomorrow will be.


3billion openly. 
Do you have an account of how much you spent on ttp, bla, isis and all the rest?
All that is gone in smoke too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

MH.Yang said:


> I am sure that the Chinese people are most concerned about drugs in Afghanistan! That must be destroyed.
> And everything else can be discussed.



They need investments in mining to have them transition away from growing Drugs. China should ask to start up the mines it had made a contract with the Afghans, and ask to sign more contracts ASAP as well as bring Afghanistan into BRI. a road and/or rail line diagonally through Afghanistan (from China to Herat or Zaranj) will speed up travel to and from Iran in the long run but all the infrastructure; roads especially have been built through CPEC. If security is a concern, mining and some processing can happen in Afghanistan, more processing can be done in Pakistan, and the processed materials exported to China

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## greenblooded

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426855254038093825lol look at these people almost crying

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
6


----------



## Clutch

Protest_again said:


> So much joy on PDF. This will really bite Pakistan in the near future. I saw similar joy when Biden was elected and Pakistan is still waiting for a phone call.




Lol Allah knows. Not you or me.

Maybe you should join the Indians on their news channel???



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426855254038093825

Lol... Pak Liberals and Indian Hindu Fundamentalist crying

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

TheDarkKnight said:


> Isolated… Again! Then we will ‘protest again’.
> 
> Its well known in circles that generally Republicans are more friendly to Pakistan than Democrats.
> 
> But Jesi tumhari marzi. khush raho.



After what has happened in Afghanistan, the new Census numbers leading to a redrawing of the district maps; the Republicans will take back both houses of Congress next year. I just want Joe to get the infrastructure bills across the line and he might as well leave the presidency up to Kamala because he knows he won’t be able to get anything done after that anyway, but especially now after what has happened in Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426875967801380866

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Clutch

greenblooded said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426855254038093825lol look at these people almost crying


Lol... Pakistani Liberals and Indian Hindu Fundamentalist crying

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## AbuzarIlyas

We have lost so much civilians and soldiers at the hands of indian sponsored terrrorism which was commanded from Kabul... With no indian operational bases near Durand Line, Pakistani tribal areas will see more peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rana4pak

greenblooded said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426855254038093825lol look at these people almost crying


They celebrate their Independence Day as *Randi Rona day*

Reactions: Love Love:
5 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## MH.Yang

Protest_again said:


> 3 billion is all we invested in Afghanistan. America did over a trillion. Do you think they would worry about India's pittance? Lol.
> 
> Any case, we'll come to know who gained what in a few years. You enjoy the day. Who knows how the tomorrow will be.


Yes, that's very little money.
3 billion dollars can only buy one INS Vikrant,
or 40 Rafale,
or many toilets....
Who knows how much it costs to build a toilet in India?

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Dalit

AbuzarIlyas said:


> We have lost so much civilians and soldiers at the hands of indian sponsored terrrorism which was commanded from Kabul... With no indian operational bases near Durand Line, Pakistani tribal areas will see more peace.



InshAllah. Good riddance.


----------



## Protest_again

nangyale said:


> 3billion openly.
> Do you have an account of how much you spent on ttp, bla, isis and all the rest?
> All that is gone in smoke too.


We don't do anything of that sort. Get your facts checked. You think Pakistan's problems are India's creation. Let see how well Pakistan does here after.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Leviza said:


> There were reports that usa stopped 2 PIA planes at international airport
> 
> can’t find any other news about it or any update on it
> 
> anyone knows why and what is being done about it ?


Fake News

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426877443688865798

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Patriot forever

nangyale said:


> 3billion openly.
> Do you have an account of how much you spent on ttp, bla, isis and all the rest?
> All that is gone in smoke too.



Job is not done yet, we have to neutralize NDS/RAW political wing inside Pakistan. PTM, Ackhakzai/kakar etc and their assorted media influencers and journalist network.

Not to forget their proxy terrorists TTP/ISKP, BLA and ethnofascits terrorists like PTM.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Clutch

Protest_again said:


> Taliban will betray you. You just wait and watch. It will be not long before Taliban demand a change in durand line. You can enjoy temporary relief. Lol.



All Muslims are one Ummah... One Khalifa. AllahuAkbar. Burn if you don't like it.


Protest_again said:


> India spent 3 billion for Afghans. All those assets are still with them. I don't know what you're re on about. Also Taliban can easily be bought.



With Indian Curry Infused Rupees?... American $Dollars didn't do the trick... 

Maybe redirecting fund for toilets from India to Taliban will work??.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## thinkingcap81

The Pakistani intelligence and deep state have orchestrated the Taliban takeover of Afghanistan exceedingly well. One can't help but admire this capability. Now China will keep humouring Pakistan for CPEC and BRI somewhat like US couldn't do anything worthwhile against Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

BBC NEWS


Posted at 8:058:05

*Taliban advance 'will not change US plans'*

A US official has said there will be "no change" to US plans to complete its troop pull-out by mid-September, despite recent developments which have seen the Taliban breach the capital Kabul in just 10 days.

The unnamed official told the Reuters news agency that the US would only react if the Taliban interfered with their plans to evacuate embassy staff; the administration has previously warned of "a swift and strong US military response" if US personnel are put at risk by Taliban actions.

The latest statement is in line with recent comments made by President Joe Biden, who said he did not regret his move to withdraw troops from Afghanistan, even as the Taliban militants continued to make rapid advances across the country over the past week.

Mr Biden said the US was keeping the commitments it had made to Afghanistan, such as providing close air support, paying military salaries and supplying Afghan forces with food and equipment.

But he added: "They've got to fight for themselves."


----------



## Clutch

Protest_again said:


> Wow. Haha. Its impressive how you can say that with a straight face. Iran and Saudi ..Ahem.. Turkey and Saudi...Ahem.



Yes, we are. I am. Our politicians are traitor like those rats running from Kabul right now. Ever been to a mosque... We all pray together in one line. Burn Hindutva, burn.

The Taliban are the rise of the army for Ghazwa-e-Hind.


----------



## Clutch

Protest_again said:


> India spent 3 billion for Afghans.



Taliban says "Thanks, now F off!"....

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Maula Jatt

thinkingcap81 said:


> The Pakistani intelligence and deep state have orchestrated the Taliban takeover of Afghanistan exceedingly well. One can't help but admire this capability. Now China will keep humouring Pakistan for CPEC and BRI somewhat like US couldn't do anything worthwhile against Pakistan.


Now I am waiting for sanctions Buddy....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

Protest_again said:


> Lol. I think you had enough to drink



Nope. I am Muslim. You are not.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Sohail Niazai

Reichsmarschall said:


> Fake News
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426877443688865798


PIA is about to land at Islamabad Airport. Could be an already scheduled flight.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Protest_again

Clutch said:


> Taliban says "Thanks, now F off!"....


The celebration about Taliban victory. uff..


----------



## PWFI

Protest_again said:


> India spent 3 billion for Afghans. All those assets are still with them. I don't know what you're re on about. Also Taliban can easily be bought.



do you think you guys have more money than USA and it’s allies?


----------



## ghazi52

*Kabul residents flee capital in face of Taliban advance*






AFPCopyright: AFP

People in Kabul have been fleeing the capital as news of the Taliban advance emerges.

Long queues of cars have formed as people try to find a way out of the city. Banks have also been busy as residents try to withdraw their savings.

Afghan MP Farzana Kochai, whom we were speaking to earlier, describes the scene: "I'm in my house and looking at the people who are just trying to run."

She continues:"I don't know where they're trying to go, even in the streets and from their houses, their bags they are carrying... and all these things. It's heartbreaking, you know."

Earlier, Pakistan said it was closing the Torkham border crossing with Afghanistan after the militants seized the Afghan side of the border, according to reports.

This leaves Kabul International Airport as the only way out of the country.

"Some people have left their keys in the car and have started walking to the airport," one resident told Reuters.


----------



## Maula Jatt

Biden really butchered this one didn't he...


----------



## ghazi52

Taking UK and US support out of Afghanistan was "grossly and unbelievable irresponsible", the former UK international development secretary has told the BBC.

The UK and the US have been providing air support to Afghan forces fighting the Taliban - now that line of defence is being removed.

Those aircraft were "a keystone" to their defence and removing them meant "nothing could be held together", Rory Stewart said.

"It's very difficult for an army like the Afghan army to fight without any air support," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nangyale

Protest_again said:


> We don't do anything of that sort. Get your facts checked. You think Pakistan's problems are India's creation. Let see how well Pakistan does here after.


I am sure Pakistan will do very well. 
Maybe you should start celebrating 15th of August as the day you lost your 20 years of hard work in one stroke.
Such an competent people you are.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Cash GK

thinkingcap81 said:


> The Pakistani intelligence and deep state have orchestrated the Taliban takeover of Afghanistan exceedingly well. One can't help but admire this capability. Now China will keep humouring Pakistan for CPEC and BRI somewhat like US couldn't do anything worthwhile against Pakistan.


Hasha.then You should be happy about that..Why is there a fire in your a..?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
16 | Love Love:
9


----------



## ghazi52

*Taliban say Kabul 'is surrounded'*

The Taliban has said that it has encircled Kabul, in one of its first public statements since news that its fighters were entering the city.

Taliban fighters began entering the city on Sunday after taking control of all of Afghanistan's major cities, apart from the capital, in just 10 days.

A Taliban official said that fighters would not be allowed to conduct celebratory gunfire. He added that members of the Afghan forces would be permitted to return to their homes.

The official was also quoted as saying that the airport and hospitals would be allowed to continue operating and that emergency supplies would not be blocked.


----------



## Meengla

Mentee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426738033987031040
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426608547824115717
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426605793923710981



Yes. Propaganda.
And believe me wife and I hosted some Goray friends last night and they asked me about the Afghanistan situation especially about Taliban 'raping' young girls and women in conquered territory. I told them NO. It is not in the Taliban nature to rape. They have a code of honor and they would not spare anyone--even their topmost leadership for such heinous act.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Irfan Baloch

nangyale said:


> I am sure Pakistan will do very well.
> Maybe you should start celebrating 15th of August as the day you lost your 20 years of hard work in one stroke.
> Such an competent people you are.


we need to brace for reprisal attacks by Indian sponsored groups and once the chaos dies away the Afghan Taliban must be held responsible for eradicating BLA, ISIS and TTP that are sworn enemies of Pakistan and have carried out many terror activities against Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426872927362838531

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Timeline: Taliban's lightning-speed advance*

Taliban militants have taken control of all major Afghan cities except Kabul after a rapid advance through the country.

We look back at how they did it so fast.

*April*: US President Joe Biden announces US troops will pull out of Afghanistan starting in May and ending on 11 September, bringing America's longest war to a close
*May*: The Taliban launch a major offensive on Afghan forces in southern Helmand province, and attack in other provinces
*June*: The UN envoy to Afghanistan says the Taliban have taken more than 50 of 370 districts. The Taliban launch a series of attacks in the north, far from their traditional strongholds in the south
*21 July*: The Taliban control about half of the country's districts, according to a senior US general
*6 August*: The militants capture Zaranj in the south, the first provincial capital to fall to them in a year

*13 August: *Four more provincial capitals fall in a day*, *including Kandahar, the country's second city

*14 August:* The Taliban take the major northern city of Mazar-i-Sharif
*15 August*: They capture the key eastern city of Jalalabad without a fight, closing in on Kabul


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426871941588127748

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Kabul residents 'never been so worried'*

A BBC reporter in Kabul has been describing the mood in the city.

Many shops and markets are closed, and some people are saying they have "never been so worried".

Some government offices are also closed with the army and police leaving their duty posts in places.

Small bursts of gunfire have been heard in some areas, but the source is unclear.

Rumours have swirled online that Taliban militants breached Kabul. However, a Taliban spokesman says fighters have been told to stay at the city gates and not attack.


----------



## Cash GK

ghazi52 said:


> Taking UK and US support out of Afghanistan was "grossly and unbelievable irresponsible", the former UK international development secretary has told the BBC.
> 
> The UK and the US have been providing air support to Afghan forces fighting the Taliban - now that line of defence is being removed.
> 
> Those aircraft were "a keystone" to their defence and removing them meant "nothing could be held together", Rory Stewart said.
> 
> "It's very difficult for an army like the Afghan army to fight without any air support," he said.


But talib fought without any airforce for 20 years. These idiot still don't understand. Occupying forces n their puppies never enjoy local support..it is universal law


----------



## Maula Jatt

INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426872927362838531


What else one is expecting from a soldier on the field to say?... 

Just replace any army in the world and they'll say the same thing


----------



## ghazi52

Now they don't have. Taliban in front of the A-29B Super Tucano light attack aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Clutch

Protest_again said:


> The celebration about Taliban victory. uff..



Uff..
Hindutva burning.

Hindukush here we come

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426877443688865798

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

Sainthood 101 said:


> What else one is expecting from a soldier on the field to say?...
> 
> Just replace any army in the world and they'll say the same thing



The words Jihad and Islam and Allah give Hindutva and neoliberals sleepless sweaty nights

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Picture speaks volumes........

Aug 15, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LeGenD

greenblooded said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426855254038093825lol look at these people almost crying


Zalimon, aunti jee ko pani toh pila doh? She needs a cup of water on urgent basis...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
12


----------



## Goenitz

INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426872927362838531


It is a general statement that Islam/Sharia will prevail to the entire world. It is every Muslim dream. And not by fighting but wilful conversion bcz of the justice system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INS_Vikrant

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426877173433094147

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
11 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ARMalik

thinkingcap81 said:


> The Pakistani intelligence and deep state have orchestrated the Taliban takeover of Afghanistan exceedingly well. One can't help but admire this capability. Now China will keep humouring Pakistan for CPEC and BRI somewhat like US couldn't do anything worthwhile against Pakistan.



One has to admire the perfection with which this military operation was carried out. Really brilliant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sal12

I just saw on bbc that waves of waves of refuges are coming to Pak from Afganistan. This needs to be stopped.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Since fall of Kabul is imminent, we request the new administration of Afghanistan to please recall this ambassador of Afghanistan in Pakistan back to Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
9


----------



## Clutch

INS_Vikramaditya said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426877173433094147



Lol. This is why we say, "Stay in schools".

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Goenitz

LeGenD said:


> Zalimon, aunti jee ko pani toh pila doh? She needs a cup of water on urgent basis...






The public anger projection and shouting became norm in 2008. It is nothing to do with gravity of the news but just to grab audience. They can yell for every pity thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

IMAGE SOURCEEPA

Afghan security forces are still controlling central Kabul, but it is not clear for how long

*Taliban militants have reached the outskirts of the Afghanistan's capital, Kabul, after taking control of most of the rest of the country.*

The interior minister says negotiations have taken place to ensure a peaceful transition of power.


----------



## Titanium100

ghazi52 said:


> Since fall of Kabul is imminent, we request the new administration of Afghanistan to please recall this ambassador of Afghanistan in Pakistan back to Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> View attachment 769879



Get rid of this fool for good

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Meengla

ARMalik said:


> One has to admire the perfection with which this military operation was carried out. Really brilliant.



Well, hard not to note today is India's Independence Day! A gift from Pakistan to India!!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Titanium100

INS_Vikramaditya said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426877173433094147



Malala should be arrested she is a fraudster and she made alot of money from falsely accusing a political entity and going along a fake propaganda.. Her Husband was never a taliban or had any affliation to the group and He was from the regime held areas and part of the non-religious afghani community he has zero relations with taliban but she went on to all International media just lying and never bothered to correct the malicous propaganda because she was making alot of money out of it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

https://twitter.com/ForumStrategic

“God has promised us victory, and Bush has promised us defeat. We’ll see which promise is more truthful. ” - Mullah Omar & Allah has fulfilled HIS Promise Alhumdulillah

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ali_Baba

NA71 said:


> Breaking: Two PIA Planes are being surrounded by US forces in Kabul Airport ...Both planes were getting ready for take off. BBC reporting.



I have not found any references of this anywhere - where did you see this?


----------



## Leviza

Why indian airlines are allowed to return from Kabul to Delhi using Pakistan airspace?

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Chak Bamu said:


> BLA is a terrorist group.
> 
> PTM is a Pashtun nationalist political group.
> 
> Big difference. Pak nationalists have been clamoring for more enemies: most unwise.


Terrorism definition is wide open for interpretation. But most common is that a group who use violence to force their ideology/motives on a government. Ptm fits this definition well. To me they are just an off shoot of TTP.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Sohail Niazai

Ali_Baba said:


> I have not found any references of this anywhere - where did you see this?


According to news on TV channels, these were scheduled flights that stuck/delayed at Kabul airport due to high air activity in the area..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamal18

Ladies and gentlemen, I give you the President of the United States. ( Please stand.)



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426887639702048770

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## islamrules2020

jamal18 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I give you the President of the United States. ( Please stand.)
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426887639702048770


and I give you Karzai 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426894377557889024
asking for mercy, and hiding behind his little girls !!! 
what a munafiq !!!


Titanium100 said:


> Malala should be arrested she is a fraudster and she made alot of money from falsely accusing a political entity and going along a fake propaganda.. Her Husband was never a taliban or had any affliation to the group and He was from the regime held areas and part of the non-religious afghani community he has zero relations with taliban but she went on to all International media just lying and never bothered to correct the malicous propaganda because she was making alot of money out of it


I am telling you women as innocent as they are they could be the devil's most fatal weapons against islam,still I would spare her life shes been trough enough

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## PWFI

Protest_again said:


> _*When did US try to buy Taliban? *There is enmity between them_. It will be stupid to offer Taliban anything by US. I*ndia's case is different*. Taliban has no enmity with India. We'll deal with them our way. Obviously India has more money than Pakistan.



Either you are so innocent or stupid. Did you even think before writting? If india's case is different then why you guys are running with tail between your legs? And all pajeets are crying like they have been raped there, and you are talking about buying taliban


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Afghan delegation is in Pakistan now.








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426609205063073792
@VCheng is it so? People thought that Biden admin have best of the best minds available within American establishment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## lamdacore

reuters are saying Ashraf Ghani has left for Tajikistan just heard on Al Jazeera


----------



## PWFI

Protest_again said:


> Let's just wait and watch. We would prefer present dispensation but we can work with others as well. Lets see how loyal Taliban are to Pakistan. Pakistanis think they are the center of universe. Lol. I am guessing 95% of Indians couldn't bother about what is happening in Afghanistan.


 that's the problem with you shameless pajeets. With talibans in power, we gonna play your national game with your assets in afghanistan namely TTP, BLA, PTM etc. Now keep crying a river, and yes we are center of Universe, i am guessing 100% of pajeets are crying like B*tchs on your national TV, and i am enjoying it

Reactions: Haha Haha:

1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

lamdacore said:


> reuters are saying Ashraf Ghani has left for Tajikistan just heard on Al Jazeera



Where is Amarullah Salah?


----------



## Goenitz

Pakistan doen't control Taliban. IK has stated that clearly that "no outsider can control Afghan people" 



Protest_again said:


> e would prefer present dispensation but we can work with others as well. Lets see how loyal Taliban are to Pakistan. Pakistanis think they are the center of universe. Lol. I am guessing 95% of Indians couldn't bother about what is happening in Afghanistan.







also at 11:28

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PWFI

Protest_again said:


> You can enjoy it. Pakistanis always fail to see the bigger picture. Let me enjoy the show as well.


 now pajeets gonna teach us how to see teh bigger picture. Let me tell you the bigger picture: we gonna rape you till death in Afghanistan (already happening to some extend) then the next few years PLA gonna beat shit out of you ( hope they use bullets and not iron rad this time, thatsreally savage) and nobody gonna come to help you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Protest_again said:


> You can enjoy it. Pakistanis always fail to see the bigger picture. Let me enjoy the show as well.


i see fire some backside of Ajeet chawal!


----------



## Cash GK

Protest_again said:


> Let's just wait and watch. We would prefer present dispensation but we can work with others as well. Lets see how loyal Taliban are to Pakistan. Pakistanis think they are the center of universe. Lol. I am guessing 95% of Indians couldn't bother about what is happening in Afghanistan.


Still you are commenting even you are not needed lol haha


islamrules2020 said:


> and I give you Karzai
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426894377557889024
> asking for mercy, and hiding behind his little girls !!!
> what a munafiq !!!
> 
> I am telling you women as innocent as they are they could be the devil's most fatal weapons against islam,still I would spare her life shes been trough enough


How usless this man is..


----------



## MH.Yang

Protest_again said:


> When did US try to buy Taliban? There is enmity between them. It will be stupid to offer Taliban anything by US. India's case is different. Taliban has no enmity with India. We'll deal with them our way. Obviously India has more money than Pakistan.


So the reason why the Taliban sent a delegation to Beijing is that they want Indian investment?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Protest_again said:


> You can enjoy it. Pakistanis always fail to see the bigger picture. Let me enjoy the show as well.



What is the bigger picture here? For last 20 odds years, not us on official level, but you Indians and your sponsors have been shouting your lungs out about Taliban being Pakistani proxy. Your whole media has been in state of mourning and painting Taliban, till this date, as "terrorists" where rest of world media is now refraining to use this terminology for them. 

So what is the bigger picture here? Lol

Rather wasting time, you lot should be knocking on the doors of south block and find Ajeet Doval for some explanation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## FuturePAF

Taimoor Khan said:


> Where is Amarullah Salah?


Didn’t he go to Tajikistan 2 days ago? Probably a way to “launder” him and have him go there, then go to the Indian air base to fly to India without going directly and raising the notice of Pakistan


----------



## Leviza

lamdacore said:


> reuters are saying Ashraf Ghani has left for Tajikistan just heard on Al Jazeera


He shouldn’t be allowed to leave Afghanistan at all 
Afghanistan people should be given justices with all the crimes committed by this regime 

usa just wanted to save themselves
This guy made ordinary Afghans suffer a lot 

justice denied


----------



## Taimoor Khan

FuturePAF said:


> Didn’t he go to Tajikistan 2 days ago?



There were conflicting reports. 

Tajikistan needs to smell the coffee and not become safe heaven for all the wanted people by Taliban.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

Goenitz said:


> Pakistan doen't control Taliban. IK has stated that clearly that "no outsider can control Afghan people"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also at 11:28



This is also why we need to complete that fence on the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Protest_again

MH.Yang said:


> So the reason why the Taliban sent a delegation to Beijing is that they want Indian investment?


Lol. If they go to China for money, they would get a penny and loose a pound. All countries who took money from China experienced it. They will too. Lol..


----------



## FuturePAF

Taimoor Khan said:


> There were conflicting reports.
> 
> Tajikistan needs to smell the coffee and not become safe heaven for all the wanted people by Taliban.



Could be the Russians saving the northern alliance members in case Talibs change their behavior, same with Dostum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baghial

Zarvan said:


> Taliban have attacked Kabul pretty much from all sides and they are not facing any resistance. Kabul could fall in next two hours.


they walked in kabul according to deal, un armed

while the educated idiots in pakistan tink,
afghan army ran away without the fight...


they were ordered not to fight,,,,,,,, schmuccks

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

https://www.thehindu.com/news/international/our-mission-in-afghanistan-is-successful-says-us-secretary-of-state-blinken/article35926446.ece



LMAO

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## terry5

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426905752782966786
Taliban enter Kabul city to stop looting & theft

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426909667138101250
Taliban spokesman Zabihullah Mujahid says in order to prevent looting and chaos their forces will enter some parts of Kabul and occupy outposts that have been evacuated by security forces. He asks the people to not panic from their entrance into the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426899061953769474

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Meengla

Credit to someone above who said Reuters has announced that President Ghani has fled to Tajikistan.
Right now, at reuters.com . Sharing for posterity:

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## lamdacore

reuters are now saying that Taliban have entered Kabul to prevent looting. I think this means the former government is formally dissolved along with the defence forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426908958653128704

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Baghial

Titanium100 said:


> The blitzkrieg my goodness. This was the first day they entered a city July 29th which was in Kandahar and 2 weeks later it is allover they have taken all of the country and now inside Kabul..
> 
> I had a feeling it was gonna be good but it was over my expectation and surprised me alot it was overly blast entertaining 2 weeks from a military nerd pov. Taliban just entered a good period and they were in good shape which now makes everything that taliban envoy said in his Moscow press conference become truthful statement.. He said we can take all of Afghanistan in 2 weeks.
> 
> I guess he knew that Taliban was just in great shape in this time and era.. Or maybe they are going thru a golden generation





usa and its allies, the taliba,ns.

made a billion educated idiots in just a weeks time,

CIA is good in holloywood
RAW is good in bollywood

.......is good in lolly good.



let the dust settel , everyone will find out, the real deal


afghanistan is being liberated from usa
and is being occupied by ANACONDA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

iLION12345_1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426899061953769474



Lagta hai abhi tak gardan say sarya naheen nikla

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## graphican

Witness Taliban sitting on the Afghan throne!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426876843433541633

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Clutch

Taimoor Khan said:


> Where is Amarullah Salah?



Tajikistan.... So far the centre of the exiled ex-Kabuli American puppet government.

Interestingly... None of them went to India... Even the swine afghan Indian proxies didn't want to go to that Hindutva toiletless hellhole...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## arjunk

BLOCKED - I think this is one of the helis popping flares/moving embassy staff to the Airport?


----------



## Dalit

Titanium100 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426908958653128704



LMAO damned that happened quickly.

Are these the people that the US and NATO were counting on?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cash GK

Germans:- " we are the best at blitzkrieg "
Taliaban :- " hold my naswaar

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## graphican

Scared of Taliban, Indians are hiding behind their inpenetratable bunkers!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
21 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Maira La

A good day for Gangus.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## MH.Yang

Protest_again said:


> Lol. If they go to China for money, they would get a penny and loose a pound. All countries who took money from China experienced it. They will too. Lol..



Yes, an Indian correctly explained why 144 countries joined B&R.
We must thank Indians for teaching the world a lesson with their IQ is as high as 82.
Next, let's welcome chimpanzee teachers. They have an IQ of 83.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## arjunk

Why is this USAF plane the most tracked aircraft on Flightradar?


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Clutch said:


> Tajikistan.... So far the centre of the exiled ex-Kabuli American puppet government.
> 
> Interestingly... None of them went to India... Even the swine afghan Indian proxies didn't want to go to that Hindutva toiletless hellhole...



I really want some of them to land in India. Shahid Massod was spot on yesterday when he said that current situation is exactly the same as Najeebullah where he was ditched by India at last minute. 

Where is India-Afgan bhai bhai? Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Goenitz

The sad part is that No one came to help 'Afghans'. Their super power indians 'brothers' couldn't come to help when they were calling them for air strike. 

For all teh hatred and enmity towards Pakistan, it will her who will support them in food and medicine besides convincing Taliban to look for inclusive solution.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Meengla

Clutch said:


> Interestingly... None of them went to India... Even the swine afghan Indian proxies didn't want to go to that Hindutva toiletless hellhole...



I am sure India would have been a safer refuge for them but Tajikistan is closer--MUCH closer via land or air routes--and then there is the complication of flying over Pakistan to go to India. In fact, a WION correspondent in Kabul said a bit ago that it's been hours and no flights have actually left the Kabul Airport. It's a big bottleneck at the Kabul Airport where, I suspect, more than air-traffic logistics are involved. *It is possible that Taliban have SAMs and they AND/OR other entities, especially the ramparts of Indian agencies, would shoot down commercial planes. For the Taliban, shooting a a passenger plane would be a hug*e *disaster but for the Indian agents a huge bonanza!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

that haram da tota ghani needs to be hanged along with any other allies of indo-yankee alliance.


----------



## imadul

Maira La said:


> A good day for Gangus.
> 
> View attachment 769925


THEY CELEBRATED KABUL FALL IN THE PAST


Maira La said:


> A good day for Gangus.
> 
> View attachment 769925


..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vapour

Leviza said:


> Why indian airlines are allowed to return from Kabul to Delhi using Pakistan airspace?



Should have been grounded and the personnel 
checked in case any terrorists are on board including R&AW operatives.


----------



## arjunk

Ghani is about to land in Tajikistan


----------



## Chak Bamu

American Pakistani said:


> Terrorism definition is wide open for interpretation. But most common is that a group who use violence to force their ideology/motives on a government. Ptm fits this definition well. To me they are just an off shoot of TTP.


Have you interacted with anyone within PTM or any of its supporters? I guess not. Them being painted as Taliban sympathizers is not only factually incorrect (do you have any credible & irrefutable source?), but actually fake news. Just trace the sources and you would find out from whence this misleading line comes.


----------



## Path-Finder

thinkingcap81 said:


> The Pakistani intelligence and deep state have orchestrated the Taliban takeover of Afghanistan exceedingly well. One can't help but admire this capability. Now China will keep humouring Pakistan for CPEC and BRI somewhat like US couldn't do anything worthwhile against Pakistan.




*تعریف وہ ہو جو دشمن کرے*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

Maira La said:


> A good day for Gangus.
> 
> View attachment 769925



How times change. Wow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426908064377184256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426904905055444993

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Dalit

Does anyone know the status of Afghan Twitter warrior Hamdullah Mohib?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## graphican



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
3


----------



## GiG

The boyz played well

Reactions: Love Love:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MH.Yang

Meengla said:


> I am sure India would have been a safer refuge for them but Tajikistan is closer--MUCH closer via land or air routes--and then there is the complication of flying over Pakistan to go to India. In fact, a WION correspondent in Kabul said a bit ago that it's been hours and no flights have actually left the Kabul Airport. It's a big bottleneck at the Kabul Airport where, I suspect, more than air-traffic logistics are involved. *It is possible that Taliban have SAMs and they AND/OR other entities, especially the ramparts of Indian agencies, would shoot down commercial planes. For the Taliban, shooting a a passenger plane would be a hug*e *disaster but for the Indian agents a huge bonanza!!!!*


The USA has left, and India has no ability to help them. The only capable are SOC members: China + Russia + Pakistan + Iran... The Taliban have made contact with China, Russia and Pakistan, so they choose Tajikistan, which is also a SOC member state.

There, they can avoid the Taliban delegation. And it is convenient for them to contact supporters staying in Afghanistan. And they can bet on the future relationship between the Taliban and SOC.


----------



## Verve

This 20 years of US invasion with trillions pumped in Afghanistan has made Taliban even more powerful with a lot of infrastructure rebuilt that was destroyed during Afghan Jihad. Pakistan will greatly benefit from this now with Russia and Central Asia connecting with us, something that was not possible during Taliban's earlier rule. Pakistan deserves to reap the rewards and compensation for the losses we incurred. I'd say a 'Thank you USA' should be on the table - eventually USA paid heavily in blood (including 90k suicides of their military men) and money to rebuild Afghanistan for Mujahideen breaking the back of Soviets. Nice payback!

India was a loser then and India is a loser this time as well

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hareeb

The video truely describes the feelings of a Talib following his entrance in Kabul after 20 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## graphican

Today India is defeated on one of the two fronts they thought they could open against Pakistan. Alhamdolillah!

We'll talk to these terrorists on the main front soon! InShaAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

In short Amrullah Saleh is informing everyone that he has fled Afghanistan. 

As we said earlier, "Spies Never Quit, But Cartoons do Run".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mentee

Path-Finder said:


> *تعریف وہ ہو جو دشمن کرے*



Alhamdulillah!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Look who begs for mercy LOL After wrecking Pakistan for a good 20 years these British snakes are crawling back to Pakistan.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426909347909623809

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dual Wielder

Protest_again said:


> Lol. PDF was not rooting for Trump for sure. It was rooting for Biden to kick india in the butt for supporting Trump.




I know it's customary for Your people to chat sh1t, but for the nth time most people on PDF supported trump being lesser of evil. Not everyone on PDF is a @RabzonKhan

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## StructE

Titanium100 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426908958653128704


Time to get back to John Hopkins for his old job, what a fool, but our Administrations were bigger fool to invest on him.


----------



## Hareeb

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426913774888361995

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
8


----------



## Dalit

Hareeb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426913774888361995



LOL quickly. Someone get me some tissue paper. I cannot hold my tears.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
7 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Meengla

NY Times is the most influential news outlet in the current world and so sharing a snap shot of it's front page--for history purposes:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GiG

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426926163922984962

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
4 | Haha Haha:
3 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Mirzah

indians  phul sapport siiirrr

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426893506203721730

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
15


----------



## PakSarZameen47

Dalit said:


> Does anyone know the status of Afghan Twitter warrior Hamdullah Mohib?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426909676533338115
😭😭😭🤣🤣🤣

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
10


----------



## Dalit

Mirzah said:


> indians  phul sapport siiirrr
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426893506203721730



LOL for now? That will be forever.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Boris Johnson calls Cobra meeting*






UK Prime Minister Boris Johnson has called a Cobra meeting later on Sunday to discuss the worsening situation in Afghanistan.

Cobra is an emergency response committee, involving ministers, civil servants and others personnel relevant to the subject under discussion.

Parliament will be recalled from its summer recess on 18 August, the House of Commons have confirmed.


----------



## Mirzah

indias next level planning  

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426896136049098752

Reactions: Haha Haha:
10


----------



## Dalit

Mirzah said:


> indias next level planning
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426896136049098752



RSS begging is very sweet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nasr

When you are faithful to Allah Subhanahu Wata'aalah and there is no compromise in your faith in HIM. Then the path to victory over your enemies is flattened and straight, unimpeded.

For those who have any Imaan left in them, will most certainly recognize how Allah Subhanahu Wata'aalah rewards HIS slaves.

Reactions: Like Like:
12 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Maea

Man what a day be be alive

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Top US diplomat evacuated to Kabul airport*

The top US diplomat in Afghanistan, Chargé d’Affaires Ross Wilson, has fled the embassy.
He has been relocated to Kabul airport, according to a US official.

The US flag which flew over the embassy has also been taken to the airport and will be removed from the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aziqbal

ghazi52 said:


> *Top US diplomat evacuated to Kabul airport*
> 
> The top US diplomat in Afghanistan, Chargé d’Affaires Ross Wilson, has fled the embassy.
> He has been relocated to Kabul airport, according to a US official.
> 
> The US flag which flew over the embassy has also been taken to the airport and will be removed from the country.



I was a teenage when they went in 

now 20 years later I cant believe what I am hearing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dual Wielder

Dalit said:


> LOL quickly. Someone get me some tissue paper. I cannot hold my tears.



tears of laughter?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

MikeAlphaEchoAlpha said:


> Man what a day be be alive



Amazing. Unimaginable that we are witnessing this in our life times. The Pentagon and its stooges are in sorrow. Still pushing desperately for a war in Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mirzah

india to the rescue  

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426906464602439681

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
13


----------



## ghazi52

Afghan President Ashraf Ghani has left the country bound for Tajikistan, reports say

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hareeb

Report of fire at the airport.


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426882433878614016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426831281598386177


----------



## Path-Finder

bloody hell vedick media is on the verge of crying. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426855254038093825

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426934794697396232

Reactions: Haha Haha:
11


----------



## American Pakistani

Chak Bamu said:


> Have you interacted with anyone within PTM or any of its supporters? I guess not. Them being painted as Taliban sympathizers is not only factually incorrect (do you have any credible & irrefutable source?), but actually fake news. Just trace the sources and you would find out from whence this misleading line comes.



There are number of incidents that happened. I don't know if you never look into them. One such incident which Indian media even use until today is kharqamar incident where ptm terrorists attacked Pakistan army checkpoint and martyred one soldier and injured 5 others. In defense pakistan army responded and 10 attackers were dead.


----------



## PakFactor

MikeAlphaEchoAlpha said:


> Man what a day be be alive





aziqbal said:


> I was a teenage when they went in
> 
> now 20 years later I cant believe what I am hearing



Our forefathers saw the Soviets and their sons saw the US experiment crash and burn.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chak Bamu

American Pakistani said:


> There are number of incidents that happened. I don't know if you never look into them. One such incident which Indian media even use until today is kharqamar incident where ptm terrorists attacked Pakistan army checkpoint and martyred one soldier and injured 5 others. In defense pakistan army responded and 10 attackers were dead.


I think you need to see the video footage of Khar Qamar incident and look over it carefully. The PTM people had gone past the checkpoint when firing took place.

Look, I am not here to defend PTM. I am not a supporter of their politics or activism. They happen to represent one of the voices inside Pakistan and if Pakistan's Establishment failed to deal with them, then something is being done the wrong way. Let politicians handle this matter politically. Checkpoints every few km can not be a positive policy implementation. People of former FATA hate them & PTM (whose constituency is former FATA) represents this sentiment. Spreading fake news can not be a solution to a problem.


----------



## Clutch

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426906464602439681
So says a coward hiding away in another country... Ran away like a swine... Come and say that in Afghanistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## cocomo

This brings an end to internationally recognized government of Afghanistan. It is going to be an uphill battle for Taliban to have their Government recognized, any exclusivist setup will be unacceptable internationally, Secondly there will be spoilers like US, India and rest of this group that will never recognize them as legitimate and will try to isolate Taliban. Hence they would need reliable world powers like Russia and China on their side that can veto any damaging resolutions in the security council. Taliban will have to change their governance approach quite a bit to convince secular powers like Russia or China. 
If India rejects Taliban Government, I don't think they will have any future left in Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mirzah

this pig is getting a heart attack  

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426937031377162241

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
12


----------



## PakFactor

cocomo said:


> This brings an end to internationally recognized government of Afghanistan. It is going to be an uphill battle for Taliban to have their Government recognized, any exclusivist setup will be unacceptable internationally, Secondly there will be spoilers like US, India and rest of this group that will never recognize them as legitimate and will try to isolate Taliban. Hence they would need reliable world powers like Russia and China on their side that can veto any damaging resolutions in the security council. Taliban will have to change their governance approach quite a bit to convince secular powers like Russia or China.
> If India rejects Taliban Government, I don't think they will have any future left in Afghanistan.



Whether India recognizes or doesn't has no real impact in international politics and frankly none really cares what they have to say, it's a docile nation with it's legs spread wide open.


INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426934794697396232



@Meengla I'm still till this day trying to understand American thinking --

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426947867432964100

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426909593809133568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426947027859017731

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426946889568641027

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Meengla

cocomo said:


> This brings an end to internationally recognized government of Afghanistan. It is going to be an uphill battle for Taliban to have their Government recognized, any exclusivist setup will be unacceptable internationally, Secondly there will be spoilers like US, India and rest of this group that will never recognize them as legitimate and will try to isolate Taliban. Hence they would need reliable world powers like Russia and China on their side that can veto any damaging resolutions in the security council. Taliban will have to change their governance approach quite a bit to convince secular powers like Russia or China.
> If India rejects Taliban Government, I don't think they will have any future left in Afghanistan.



Sane words!
*Also, there has NEVER been this much talk about the rights of women in ANY CONFLICT in human history as it is in the last few months/years related to Afghanistan.* Taliban should be moderate!! The world, including even Pakistan, is watching. Don't make the tribal customs as Islam! Moderation is the key!! Even Saudi Arabia is not as suffocating as the Taliban rule of the mid 90s was, and that's saying a lot.
MODERATE and you will be ACCEPTED!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
18 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Dalit

cocomo said:


> This brings an end to internationally recognized government of Afghanistan. It is going to be an uphill battle for Taliban to have their Government recognized, any exclusivist setup will be unacceptable internationally, Secondly there will be spoilers like US, India and rest of this group that will never recognize them as legitimate and will try to isolate Taliban. Hence they would need reliable world powers like Russia and China on their side that can veto any damaging resolutions in the security council. Taliban will have to change their governance approach quite a bit to convince secular powers like Russia or China.
> If India rejects Taliban Government, I don't think they will have any future left in Afghanistan.



It won't make much difference. India and the US can be spoilers, but as you said, Russia and China are there.

India is already out of the equation. India doesn't have a future in Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Areesh

Mirzah said:


> this pig is getting a heart attack
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426937031377162241



This pig would get many more of such kind of pain from different parts of the world. InshaAllah

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426947083802660865

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dalit

Path-Finder said:


> View attachment 769985
> View attachment 769986



Indians are masters of U-turn.


Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426947083802660865



LOL This Chris Alexander will be looking for a new job now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426875735776632834


Dalit said:


> Indians are masters of U-turn.


vedick chawal exists in another plane of existence.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hareeb

Holy fvck.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426942627174301699

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426948508289011712

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Clutch

Mirzah said:


> this pig is getting a heart attack
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426937031377162241



Funny he has his healthy pic as his Twitter account... After his cancer bout he is a mess on his last legs.... Death is knocking on his doorsteps

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

LOL

*French embassy officials in Afghanistan have relocated to Kabul airport*
From CNN's Artemis Moshtaghian

French embassy officials have relocated their embassy to a site at the Kabul airport citing “the extremely rapid deterioration of the security situation in Afghanistan,” according to a statement issued on Sunday by French Foreign Minister Jean-Yves Le Drian.
The embassy remains operational in order to facilitate the evacuation of French citizens currently in Kabul, according to Le Drian.

On instructions from French President Emmanuel Macron, the Ministry of the Armed Forces will deploy military reinforcements to the United Arab Emirates to assist with evacuations from Afghanistan to Abu Dhabi which are expected to take place in the coming hours, the statement reads.









August 15, 2021, Afghanistan-Taliban news


The Taliban have taken control of the presidential palace in Kabul after the country's president Ashraf Ghani fled the country. Follow here for the latest news.




edition.cnn.com





That is right folks. Pakistan hater France also abandoning the scene.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TNT

As i said few days ago that taliban are preparing a draft for peace deal after encircling kabul. That draft will be presented tomorrow. I know a few important points but cant share. Overall its going to be Islamic emirates of Afghanistan with inclusion given to other groups.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Dalit said:


> LOL
> 
> *French embassy officials in Afghanistan have relocated to Kabul airport*
> From CNN's Artemis Moshtaghian
> 
> French embassy officials have relocated their embassy to a site at the Kabul airport citing “the extremely rapid deterioration of the security situation in Afghanistan,” according to a statement issued on Sunday by French Foreign Minister Jean-Yves Le Drian.
> The embassy remains operational in order to facilitate the evacuation of French citizens currently in Kabul, according to Le Drian.
> 
> On instructions from French President Emmanuel Macron, the Ministry of the Armed Forces will deploy military reinforcements to the United Arab Emirates to assist with evacuations from Afghanistan to Abu Dhabi which are expected to take place in the coming hours, the statement reads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August 15, 2021, Afghanistan-Taliban news
> 
> 
> The Taliban have taken control of the presidential palace in Kabul after the country's president Ashraf Ghani fled the country. Follow here for the latest news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edition.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is right folks. Pakistan haters France are also abandoning the scene.


bloody brilliant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

*US senators receive intelligence briefing on Afghanistan*
From CNN's Jenny Hansler and Jasmine Wright 

Senators received their own intelligence briefing from Secretary of Defense Lloyd Austin, Secretary of State Antony Blinken and Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff Gen. Mark Milley Sunday on the unfolding collapse of Afghanistan, but a senate aide told CNN the meeting was not contentious and focused mostly on evacuations.

Senators were told there are as many as 60,000 people who could potentially qualify as Special Immigrant Visa (SIV) holders or applicants, P1 and P2 visa holders, or others like human rights defenders.
The Biden administration has surged capacity for evacuations but a key challenge will be whether people can get to Kabul, per this aide. Blinken said Qatar and a couple other countries are being helpful in housing people at least temporarily.

*The officials were also asked about the potential for terrorist activity as well as engagement with Pakistan. They would not provide information on the terrorist threats in an unclassified setting, but the aide said it didn’t sound like Pakistan was being helpful on the situation.*

Another source tells CNN that both the House and Senate briefings were both roughly 45 minutes long and that the State Department is following up with members who weren’t able to have their questions answered due to “technical issues.”

Asked about the briefings, a White House official told CNN that "the White House remains in touch with House and Senate leadership to conduct classified briefings with staff soon and when Members are in Washington."









August 15, 2021, Afghanistan-Taliban news


The Taliban have taken control of the presidential palace in Kabul after the country's president Ashraf Ghani fled the country. Follow here for the latest news.




edition.cnn.com





American snakes want help from Pakistan LOL After backstabbing Pakistan for 2 decades the Americans want help from Pakistan. I am glad Pakistan has shown a big middle finger.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maula Jatt

Eo


TNT said:


> As i said few days ago that taliban are preparing a draft for peace deal after encircling kabul. That draft will be presented tomorrow. I know a few important points but cant share. Overall its going to be Islamic emirates of Afghanistan with inclusion given to other groups.


Thier constitution?


----------



## Path-Finder

Dalit said:


> *US senators receive intelligence briefing on Afghanistan*
> From CNN's Jenny Hansler and Jasmine Wright
> 
> Senators received their own intelligence briefing from Secretary of Defense Lloyd Austin, Secretary of State Antony Blinken and Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff Gen. Mark Milley Sunday on the unfolding collapse of Afghanistan, but a senate aide told CNN the meeting was not contentious and focused mostly on evacuations.
> 
> Senators were told there are as many as 60,000 people who could potentially qualify as Special Immigrant Visa (SIV) holders or applicants, P1 and P2 visa holders, or others like human rights defenders.
> The Biden administration has surged capacity for evacuations but a key challenge will be whether people can get to Kabul, per this aide. Blinken said Qatar and a couple other countries are being helpful in housing people at least temporarily.
> 
> *The officials were also asked about the potential for terrorist activity as well as engagement with Pakistan. They would not provide information on the terrorist threats in an unclassified setting, but the aide said it didn’t sound like Pakistan was being helpful on the situation.*
> 
> Another source tells CNN that both the House and Senate briefings were both roughly 45 minutes long and that the State Department is following up with members who weren’t able to have their questions answered due to “technical issues.”
> 
> Asked about the briefings, a White House official told CNN that "the White House remains in touch with House and Senate leadership to conduct classified briefings with staff soon and when Members are in Washington."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August 15, 2021, Afghanistan-Taliban news
> 
> 
> The Taliban have taken control of the presidential palace in Kabul after the country's president Ashraf Ghani fled the country. Follow here for the latest news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edition.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American snakes want help from Pakistan LOL After backstabbing Pakistan for 2 decades the Americans want help from Pakistan. I am glad Pakistan has shown a big middle finger.


lets not forget the terrorist umbrella in in indian hands. they lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

Path-Finder said:


> View attachment 769985
> View attachment 769986



Lol.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Dalit

Path-Finder said:


> lets not forget the terrorist umbrella in in indian hands. they lost.



The US/NATO should be under no illusion. Pakistan knows that the US/NATO gang wanted to empower India in Afghanistan. At the expense of Pakistan. Pakistan was turned into the scapegoat. 20 years long the US/NATO waged a war against Pakistan by allowing Indian consulates to spread terror. The US/NATO has been playing a double game and it lost in the end.

The US/NATO will try to put a nice friendly face, but Pakistan should know better. Moeed Yusuf roasted CNN anchor the other day. This is how Pakistan should proceed. Look them in the eyes and do not compromise an inch. Don't make any promises.

Pakistan should immediately arrange a regional meeting between the Taliban, China, Iran and Russia. Let's capitalize on this moment and send a message ASAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Dalit said:


> The US/NATO should be under no illusion. Pakistan knows that the US/NATO gang wanted to empower India in Afghanistan. At the expense of Pakistan. Pakistan was turned into the scapegoat. 20 years long the US/NATO waged a war against Pakistan by allowing Indian consulates to spread terror. The US/NATO has been playing a double game and it lost in the end.
> 
> The US/NATO will try to put a nice friendly face, but Pakistan should know better. Moeed Yusuf roasted CNN anchor the other day. This is how Pakistan should proceed. Look them in the eyes and do not compromise an inch.
> 
> Pakistan should immediately arrange a regional meeting between the Taliban, China, Iran and Russia. Let's capitalize on this moment and send a message ASAP.


There needs to be a NO APOLOGETIC Narrative and Tone. We must NOT BE APOLOGETIC like we were in Past. zaleeldari and piggy sharif who live to please their foreign masters. 

the west will never be apologetic for their crimes against humanity. We Must never be apologetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Clutch

cocomo said:


> If India rejects Taliban Government, I don't think they will have any future left in Afghanistan.



Lol... Really?

Indians?... They folks who don't have enough toilets and Pakistan is beating the arse off of?... Really? India. 

Land illusions and delusions!

You mean this mighty India??

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## iLION12345_1

Is this true? If so we have issues.


----------



## Meengla

Dalit said:


> Pakistan should immediately arrange a regional meeting between the Taliban, China, Iran and Russia. Let's capitalize on this moment and send a message ASAP.



Yes! That is the need of the hour! 
They are now saying that a lot of Taliban successes could be attributed to psychological factors. Same with the regional powers as you mention.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

iLION12345_1 said:


> View attachment 770003
> 
> Is this true? If so we have issues.



I wouldn't believe any BS at this hour... Especially from BBC known for lying

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

gaurav arya tears.      vedick media winging

Reactions: Haha Haha:
5


----------



## Falconless

The moment they entered

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426854455073517572

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## TNT

Sainthood 101 said:


> Eo
> 
> Thier constitution?



This is something they will unveil but the main point being that it will be an Islamic constitution based on shariah. All rights given to every person in the true Islamic sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

TNT said:


> This is something they will unveil but the main point being that it will be an Islamic constitution based on shariah. All rights given to every person in the true Islamic sense.


Ah these Shariah constitutions...


----------



## PWFI

Dedicated to all Pajeets

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Clutch

INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426934794697396232



He's a Blinken Idiot.


----------



## Dazzler

Protest_again said:


> 3 billion is all we invested in Afghanistan. America did over a trillion. Do you think they would worry about India's pittance? Lol.
> 
> Any case, we'll come to know who gained what in a few years. You enjoy the day. Who knows how the tomorrow will be.


The butt hurt is real it seems.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
6


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

It's right time someone should nuke Afghanistan for sake of humanity and better future of world to make sure very less risk of violence, terrorism, brutality . World peace is in danger. 







MH.Yang said:


> They took part in the war in slippers…


They will remain in slippers too. No chance of progress


----------



## GiG

Talibs in mayor of kabul office 😃

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426974261714071560

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Hareeb

Path-Finder said:


> View attachment 770033
> View attachment 770034


Sahi comedy to Indian channels per chal ri hogi.


----------



## Path-Finder

Hareeb said:


> Sahi comedy to Indian channels per chal ri hogi.


it is.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Falconless

The one helicopters being used to evacuate Americans in Kabul was also there when Saigon fell

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426939056970244103

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali_Baba

Falconless said:


> The one helicopters being used to evacuate Americans in Kabul was also there when Saigon fell
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426939056970244103



Wow Wow Wow Wow - who ever linked those pictures should get cake !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aziqbal

one thing I cant understand 

Taliban moved so fast how on earth are things co-ordinated ?

I mean who's in charge ?

when they take new areas who is in charge of each area 

surely its not every man for himself and its co-ordinated and organised but how? 

is there like a Commander of each Platoon or company ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Baghial

GiG said:


> The boyz played well
> View attachment 769933




beware the guy in suit is amercian trained!

well we have seen what amercian training leads 2?


----------



## Adecypher

iLION12345_1 said:


> View attachment 770003
> 
> Is this true? If so we have issues.


How can any one take the mainstream media seriously after the debacle of WMD which resulted in deaths of so many innocents ... so do not take these headlines seriously...


----------



## Baghial

aziqbal said:


> one thing I cant understand
> 
> Taliban moved so fast how on earth are things co-ordinated ?
> 
> I mean who's in charge ?
> 
> when they take new areas who is in charge of each area
> 
> surely its not every man for himself and its co-ordinated and organised but how?
> 
> is there like a Commander of each Platoon or company ?





the amercian co-ordinated every move of the talib,s
but educated idiots think they did it by them-selfs,

............

hope afghanist gets elections, in 3/6 months

,,,everyone will see, what the talibs get in there bucket of votes.


..........


----------



## greenblooded

Path-Finder said:


> View attachment 770033
> View attachment 770034


i think indians have a habit of making everything about themselves.Paranoid bunch


----------



## GiG

Baghial said:


> beware the guy in suit is amercian trained!
> 
> well we have seen what amercian training leads 2?


Still better then that Ips clerk Ajit Devol


----------



## Baghial

GiG said:


> Still better then that Ips clerk Ajit Devol





both are serpents from same patari,
only we are phudoo, to believe there bullshit,


----------



## Clutch

Leaked video of ex-President Ashraf Ghani running away and boarding a plane to Tajikistan....

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## GiG

Baghial said:


> both are serpents from same patari,
> only we are phudoo, to believe there bullshit,


Don’t consider me as your kind

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Baghial

Clutch said:


> Leaked video of ex-President Ashraf Ghani running away and boarding a plane to Tajikistan....



not much difference between ghani ,n mushraf..
both sold there nation
pocketed the money
and live happily in dubai..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

Baghial said:


> not much difference between ghani ,n mushraf..
> both sold there nation
> pocketed the money
> and live happily in dubai..


Lol you're saying that on a Pak defense forum
Pro army people love Mushy 

Like ek papi idher ek papi udhar type love 💕😘 lol


----------



## greenblooded

bruh 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426951035487244290

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426947858004168712


----------



## Dalit

Sainthood 101 said:


> Lol you're saying that on a Pak defense forum
> Pro army people love Mushy
> 
> Like ek papi idher ek papi udhar type love 💕😘 lol



Tujhe bhi halka sa software update dena parhe ga. Indian to nahin tu?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Baghial

Sainthood 101 said:


> Lol you're saying that on a Pak defense forum
> Pro army people love Mushy
> 
> Like ek papi idher ek papi udhar type love 💕😘 lol
> 
> 
> well u know.
> 
> if u say politcians are corrupt. u r patriot
> and if u say ,...........papa john is corrupt- u r a traitor,
> 
> 
> ,,, and if u want to collect the nobel peace price, contact taliban,s


----------



## ghazi52

Kabul Airport right now....


----------



## truthseeker2010

Falconless said:


> The one helicopters being used to evacuate Americans in Kabul was also there when Saigon fell
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426939056970244103





Ali_Baba said:


> Wow Wow Wow Wow - who ever linked those pictures should get cake !!!



Negative, in saigon it was ch46 in kabul it is CH-47

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Haha Haha:
9


----------



## GiG

truthseeker2010 said:


> Negative, in saigon it was ch46 in kabul it is CH-47
> 
> View attachment 770055


Anyway excellent publicity for Boeing “when ever you are escaping chinok will be there”. India also bought some just in case 🤣

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426999344318779396

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Update on Afghanistan

Mullah Shireen Akhund to take charge as governor of Kabul. Shireen is a member of Negotiating team in Doha, served as the Intelligence head for the Southern Command, and also served as security chief of Taliban founder Mullah Omar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GumNaam

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427006550837661697

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426833669071777793

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427002730791333890

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426992000402923520
for pashto speakers, how do you say this? 👆 👆

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Political leadership of Afghanistan in the State Lounge at Islamabad International Airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426989318548119554

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427008426748620800

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falconless

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426989318548119554
> View attachment 770060


The scenes of the tarmac are worrying, if the crowds can’t be managed the airport will be effectively closed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sal12




----------



## Adecypher

This video is a litmus test ... key kiski *** burn hota hey ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tomorrow, on August 16, Pakistan International Airlines will operate three flights from Kabul to Islamabad to evacuate Pakistani and foreign nationals. 
PIA will use its Airbus A320 and Boeing 777 aircraft for evacuation flights from Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426977547779248133

Reactions: Love Love:
4


----------



## Baghial

Mike Pompeo met with Taliban Head of the Political Office Mullah Beradar on September 12, 2020. Beradar is now set to become the new President of Afghanistan. President Trump had Beradar released from a Pakistani prison in 2018. 

amerika gave afghanistan already to there selected, 6 months ago,


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427011440062476291

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

ghazi52 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427011440062476291




total US troops is now 6,000


----------



## Baghial

There they are. The geniuses. Pops’s war council. They may not know squat about dealing with the Taliban but they’re aces when it comes to getting pronouns right, trashing Trump and bowing before the CRT gods. Capitulating to the woke overlords. Hey, Milley, dig the retro duds...


and our generals are also trained in amerika!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## xyx007

Path-Finder said:


> View attachment 770033
> View attachment 770034


Gandhi was concerned about India's future and advices his nation be friendly with Pakistan.Pakistan who can break two superpower, imagine how those powers would be unleashed in conjunction with hindutva .No one could ever forget that India made such an erroneously act in history and made pakistan enemy forever. We are hammering india with a hammer from inside and nailing india soft imaging. This process has already begun.

Our only concern is Aloo Ghosht leaders set aside until India puts an end to its offensive
Jai #endia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Baghial

, Hamas' Ismail Haniyeh meeting a delegation from the Taliban

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Meengla

Again, for history...


----------



## Clutch

Baghial said:


> View attachment 770091
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Hamas' Ismail Haniyeh meeting a delegation from the Taliban




Interesting.... So the prophecy begins?


----------



## Adecypher

aziqbal said:


> total US troops is now 6,000


Well *ROBERT BURNS* and *JOSH BOAK* together with contribution from *James LaPorta* from AP contributes to the news article below...but I am not able to verify this news from ANY official channels...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Baghial said:


> View attachment 770070
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There they are. The geniuses. Pops’s war council. They may not know squat about dealing with the Taliban but they’re aces when it comes to getting pronouns right, trashing Trump and bowing before the CRT gods. Capitulating to the woke overlords. Hey, Milley, dig the retro duds...
> 
> 
> and our generals are also trained in amerika!



Mark Milley won't sleep tonight LOL This little Pakistan hater is going to despise his miserable life from now on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

Adecypher said:


> Well *ROBERT BURNS* and *JOSH BOAK* together with contribution from *James LaPorta* from AP contributes to the news article below...but I am not able to verify this news from ANY official channels...
> 
> View attachment 770093



Yes this is true 

The 6,000 is including these


----------



## Baghial

Dalit said:


> Mark Milley won't sleep tonight LOL This little Pakistan hater is going to hate is life from now on.





*How the New US-Afghanistan Peace Deal Rekindled a “Business Friendly Taliban”*

*America’s relationship with the Taliban has always been determined by how useful they are at advancing US interests in the region and the Trump administration’s recent efforts to make “peace” with the group are no exception.*




In examining the history of the U.S.-Taliban relationship, it becomes apparent that the U.S. was eager to support the Taliban until they presented hurdles to U.S. corporate interests, particularly oil and pipeline projects, and the interests of the U.S. intelligence community, especially with respect to the opium trade. As the war in Afghanistan has dragged on, the Taliban has sent signal after signal that they are willing to be “pro-business”, as seen in their support of the TAPI pipeline, and even willing to share revenue from both legitimate and illegitimate economic activities with the U.S.-backed government of Ashraf Ghani and the CIA and its Afghan paramilitaries.

From the U.S. perspective, returning U.S.-Taliban ties to where they were in 1996 would serve the Trump administration’s interests in Iran containment and its economic interests in Afghanistan. The U.S.-Taliban relationship has always been determined by the group’s convenience to U.S. interests. Thus, efforts to make “peace” with the group will be guided by these very same factors, particularly given that a key player in this long-standing relationship — Zalmay Khalilzad — was the main U.S. negotiator of the deal. After the September 11 attacks, the effort was made to eradicate the Taliban, but since that effort has clearly failed, the U.S. now seeks to make them a business partner.

OPERATION CYCLONE..........

Khalilzad was also a key figure in the CIA-backed Operation Cyclone under the Carter administration and later the Reagan administration, where he personally helped greatly expand the controversial program. That operation created, armed and financed Afghanistan’s Mujahideen forces, which included the very individuals who would go on to create both Al-Qaeda and the Taliban. It is one of the longest and most expensive covert programs in the history of the CIA and also involved Saudi and Pakistani intelligence..............



In addition, Khalilzad, at the time Operation Cyclone was ongoing, was also the executive director of the Friends of Afghanistan, a “support group” for the Mujahideen, and is also a long-time member of the board of the National Endowment for Democracy (NED), long labeled a CIA cut-out by critics.

Notably, the Taliban’s own top negotiator of this new “peace” deal, Sher Mohammad Abbas Stanekzai, was among those trained and armed as part of the Mujahideen force created during Operation Cyclone



SO IS IT SAFE TO SAY, THAT CIA WON AGAIN?.........IN AFGHANISTAN, WITH TALIBAN,S









How the New US-Afghanistan Peace Deal Rekindled a "Business Friendly Taliban"


How Trump's US-Afghanistan peace deal is likely to turn Afghanistan into a South-American-style narco-state run by the Taliban and a CIA-backed president.




www.mintpressnews.com


----------



## MilSpec

Clutch said:


> Interesting.... So the prophecy begins?


what prophecy?


----------



## Baghial

Clutch said:


> Interesting.... So the prophecy begins?


OLD FRIENDS, SAME GOALS,
FOOL THE PUBLIC.

, enrich ur own pockets,


----------



## Adecypher

Baghial said:


> *How the New US-Afghanistan Peace Deal Rekindled a “Business Friendly Taliban”*
> 
> *America’s relationship with the Taliban has always been determined by how useful they are at advancing US interests in the region and the Trump administration’s recent efforts to make “peace” with the group are no exception.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In examining the history of the U.S.-Taliban relationship, it becomes apparent that the U.S. was eager to support the Taliban until they presented hurdles to U.S. corporate interests, particularly oil and pipeline projects, and the interests of the U.S. intelligence community, especially with respect to the opium trade. As the war in Afghanistan has dragged on, the Taliban has sent signal after signal that they are willing to be “pro-business”, as seen in their support of the TAPI pipeline, and even willing to share revenue from both legitimate and illegitimate economic activities with the U.S.-backed government of Ashraf Ghani and the CIA and its Afghan paramilitaries.
> 
> From the U.S. perspective, returning U.S.-Taliban ties to where they were in 1996 would serve the Trump administration’s interests in Iran containment and its economic interests in Afghanistan. The U.S.-Taliban relationship has always been determined by the group’s convenience to U.S. interests. Thus, efforts to make “peace” with the group will be guided by these very same factors, particularly given that a key player in this long-standing relationship — Zalmay Khalilzad — was the main U.S. negotiator of the deal. After the September 11 attacks, the effort was made to eradicate the Taliban, but since that effort has clearly failed, the U.S. now seeks to make them a business partner.
> 
> OPERATION CYCLONE..........
> 
> Khalilzad was also a key figure in the CIA-backed Operation Cyclone under the Carter administration and later the Reagan administration, where he personally helped greatly expand the controversial program. That operation created, armed and financed Afghanistan’s Mujahideen forces, which included the very individuals who would go on to create both Al-Qaeda and the Taliban. It is one of the longest and most expensive covert programs in the history of the CIA and also involved Saudi and Pakistani intelligence..............
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, Khalilzad, at the time Operation Cyclone was ongoing, was also the executive director of the Friends of Afghanistan, a “support group” for the Mujahideen, and is also a long-time member of the board of the National Endowment for Democracy (NED), long labeled a CIA cut-out by critics.
> 
> Notably, the Taliban’s own top negotiator of this new “peace” deal, Sher Mohammad Abbas Stanekzai, was among those trained and armed as part of the Mujahideen force created during Operation Cyclone
> 
> 
> 
> SO IS IT SAFE TO SAY, THAT CIA WON AGAIN?.........IN AFGHANISTAN, WITH TALIBAN,S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the New US-Afghanistan Peace Deal Rekindled a "Business Friendly Taliban"
> 
> 
> How Trump's US-Afghanistan peace deal is likely to turn Afghanistan into a South-American-style narco-state run by the Taliban and a CIA-backed president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mintpressnews.com


Old article ... and ONLY time will tell *IF *this will holds true ... we all will see ... very unlikely it seems at the moment...


----------



## Dalit

Baghial said:


> *How the New US-Afghanistan Peace Deal Rekindled a “Business Friendly Taliban”*
> 
> *America’s relationship with the Taliban has always been determined by how useful they are at advancing US interests in the region and the Trump administration’s recent efforts to make “peace” with the group are no exception.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In examining the history of the U.S.-Taliban relationship, it becomes apparent that the U.S. was eager to support the Taliban until they presented hurdles to U.S. corporate interests, particularly oil and pipeline projects, and the interests of the U.S. intelligence community, especially with respect to the opium trade. As the war in Afghanistan has dragged on, the Taliban has sent signal after signal that they are willing to be “pro-business”, as seen in their support of the TAPI pipeline, and even willing to share revenue from both legitimate and illegitimate economic activities with the U.S.-backed government of Ashraf Ghani and the CIA and its Afghan paramilitaries.
> 
> From the U.S. perspective, returning U.S.-Taliban ties to where they were in 1996 would serve the Trump administration’s interests in Iran containment and its economic interests in Afghanistan. The U.S.-Taliban relationship has always been determined by the group’s convenience to U.S. interests. Thus, efforts to make “peace” with the group will be guided by these very same factors, particularly given that a key player in this long-standing relationship — Zalmay Khalilzad — was the main U.S. negotiator of the deal. After the September 11 attacks, the effort was made to eradicate the Taliban, but since that effort has clearly failed, the U.S. now seeks to make them a business partner.
> 
> OPERATION CYCLONE..........
> 
> Khalilzad was also a key figure in the CIA-backed Operation Cyclone under the Carter administration and later the Reagan administration, where he personally helped greatly expand the controversial program. That operation created, armed and financed Afghanistan’s Mujahideen forces, which included the very individuals who would go on to create both Al-Qaeda and the Taliban. It is one of the longest and most expensive covert programs in the history of the CIA and also involved Saudi and Pakistani intelligence..............
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, Khalilzad, at the time Operation Cyclone was ongoing, was also the executive director of the Friends of Afghanistan, a “support group” for the Mujahideen, and is also a long-time member of the board of the National Endowment for Democracy (NED), long labeled a CIA cut-out by critics.
> 
> Notably, the Taliban’s own top negotiator of this new “peace” deal, Sher Mohammad Abbas Stanekzai, was among those trained and armed as part of the Mujahideen force created during Operation Cyclone
> 
> 
> 
> SO IS IT SAFE TO SAY, THAT CIA WON AGAIN?.........IN AFGHANISTAN, WITH TALIBAN,S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the New US-Afghanistan Peace Deal Rekindled a "Business Friendly Taliban"
> 
> 
> How Trump's US-Afghanistan peace deal is likely to turn Afghanistan into a South-American-style narco-state run by the Taliban and a CIA-backed president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mintpressnews.com



LOL come out of your conspiracy theories.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adecypher

Baghial said:


> ISLAM IS ALSO VERY OLD............


And your point is?


----------



## Adecypher

Baghial said:


> View attachment 770096
> 
> 
> NEVER MIND
> China, Russia, Turkey and Pakistan WILL BE 1ST TO accept Taliban rule of Afghanistan...
> 
> DOES IT MAKE U WONDER , WHY CHINA AND RUSSIA/ THE KAFIRS,!!!


I don't care who and in what order accept Taliban ... my ONLY concern is peace and security to prevail in Pakistan going forward...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tom_Cruise

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426989318548119554





Baghial said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427008426748620800



Wow, how did so many people spill over onto the tarmac? Are they just trying to jump onto any plane? Looks totally f*cked up, no security. Idiots can throw all sorts of objects onto the surface and even into the aircraft engines. Complete chaos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GiantPanda

Yeah, it's not Vietnam according to Blinken but then again Saigon fell two years after US troops withdrawal.

Kabul fell during US withdrawal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Meengla



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

A US backed puppet state falls like a house of cards in merely days.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Afghanistan is now de facto governed by the (as of yet) diplomatically unrecognized Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, following the fall of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan today, on the 15th of August, 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakFactor

Baghial said:


> *How the New US-Afghanistan Peace Deal Rekindled a “Business Friendly Taliban”*
> 
> *America’s relationship with the Taliban has always been determined by how useful they are at advancing US interests in the region and the Trump administration’s recent efforts to make “peace” with the group are no exception.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In examining the history of the U.S.-Taliban relationship, it becomes apparent that the U.S. was eager to support the Taliban until they presented hurdles to U.S. corporate interests, particularly oil and pipeline projects, and the interests of the U.S. intelligence community, especially with respect to the opium trade. As the war in Afghanistan has dragged on, the Taliban has sent signal after signal that they are willing to be “pro-business”, as seen in their support of the TAPI pipeline, and even willing to share revenue from both legitimate and illegitimate economic activities with the U.S.-backed government of Ashraf Ghani and the CIA and its Afghan paramilitaries.
> 
> From the U.S. perspective, returning U.S.-Taliban ties to where they were in 1996 would serve the Trump administration’s interests in Iran containment and its economic interests in Afghanistan. The U.S.-Taliban relationship has always been determined by the group’s convenience to U.S. interests. Thus, efforts to make “peace” with the group will be guided by these very same factors, particularly given that a key player in this long-standing relationship — Zalmay Khalilzad — was the main U.S. negotiator of the deal. After the September 11 attacks, the effort was made to eradicate the Taliban, but since that effort has clearly failed, the U.S. now seeks to make them a business partner.
> 
> OPERATION CYCLONE..........
> 
> Khalilzad was also a key figure in the CIA-backed Operation Cyclone under the Carter administration and later the Reagan administration, where he personally helped greatly expand the controversial program. That operation created, armed and financed Afghanistan’s Mujahideen forces, which included the very individuals who would go on to create both Al-Qaeda and the Taliban. It is one of the longest and most expensive covert programs in the history of the CIA and also involved Saudi and Pakistani intelligence..............
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, Khalilzad, at the time Operation Cyclone was ongoing, was also the executive director of the Friends of Afghanistan, a “support group” for the Mujahideen, and is also a long-time member of the board of the National Endowment for Democracy (NED), long labeled a CIA cut-out by critics.
> 
> Notably, the Taliban’s own top negotiator of this new “peace” deal, Sher Mohammad Abbas Stanekzai, was among those trained and armed as part of the Mujahideen force created during Operation Cyclone
> 
> 
> 
> SO IS IT SAFE TO SAY, THAT CIA WON AGAIN?.........IN AFGHANISTAN, WITH TALIBAN,S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the New US-Afghanistan Peace Deal Rekindled a "Business Friendly Taliban"
> 
> 
> How Trump's US-Afghanistan peace deal is likely to turn Afghanistan into a South-American-style narco-state run by the Taliban and a CIA-backed president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mintpressnews.com



Now this is a funny media spin to save face, one would have to be retarded like the Indians to buy into this. As only an Indian will slurp this sort of nonsense like a 7/11 Slurpee and be like my white master can never go wrong.

NATO & Co. Gandos can’t take a loss respectfully.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saho

Do Taliban actually themselves Taliban or is it just a Western term? 

What are they going to call Afghanistan and what term do they refer to their president?


----------



## AsianLion




----------



## iLION12345_1

Saho said:


> Do Taliban actually themselves Taliban or is it just a Western term?
> 
> What are they going to call Afghanistan and what term do they refer to their president?


They call themselves the IEA. Islamic emirate of Afghanistan. They call their leader the Emir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saho

iLION12345_1 said:


> They call themselves the IEA. Islamic emirate of Afghanistan. They call their leader the Emir.


What does Taliban means?


----------



## K_Bin_W

Saho said:


> What does Taliban means?


Taliban is plural for Talib which means a student. And word Talib comes for talab and talab means desire or thirst. Thirst for knowledge/education = talib = student

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NA71

Ali_Baba said:


> I have not found any references of this anywhere - where did you see this?


live on BBC around 2:30 pm yesterday.


----------



## Saho

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426763243893280769

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Falconless

Falconless said:


> The scenes of the tarmac are worrying, if the crowds can’t be managed the airport will be effectively closed.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427187050168524802

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARMalik

Hey where is that as.s hole H. Haqqani hiding these days??

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## ARMalik

ghazi52 said:


> *PM Boris Johnson calls Cobra meeting*
> 
> View attachment 769943
> 
> 
> UK Prime Minister Boris Johnson has called a Cobra meeting later on Sunday to discuss the worsening situation in Afghanistan.
> 
> Cobra is an emergency response committee, involving ministers, civil servants and others personnel relevant to the subject under discussion.
> 
> Parliament will be recalled from its summer recess on 18 August, the House of Commons have confirmed.



Oh God, not this Boris jack-as.s in UK.


----------



## Splurgenxs

Saho said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426763243893280769



Wasn't this the same woman representing Muslim voices after CAA in an interview with Mr Subramanian
I just cant help notice the irony.


----------



## MH.Yang

From July 16 to August 15, a total of 30 days. There are 300k Afghan government troops. 
Within 30 days, all of them were destroyed by the Taliban. 
This is 300k troops! Even if they are 300k camels, the Taliban can't catch them in 30 days.
Americans are so good at training Puppet Armies, at least they are easier to catch than camels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
5


----------



## MH.Yang

Baghial said:


> View attachment 770091
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Hamas' Ismail Haniyeh meeting a delegation from the Taliban


These Taliban leaders wear slippers!
How much the Taliban like slippers! 
Well, maybe we have to thank the Taliban. At least they didn't wear slippers when negotiating with Wang Yi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## nangyale

Irfan Baloch said:


> we need to brace for reprisal attacks by Indian sponsored groups and once the chaos dies away the Afghan Taliban must be held responsible for eradicating BLA, ISIS and TTP that are sworn enemies of Pakistan and have carried out many terror activities against Pakistan.


There was no TTP or Daesh when IEA was in power the previous time (not sure about BLA).
I am hopefull the new Afghan government will take the right steps in this regard. 
In the meantime Pakistan has to be extra vigilant about any miscreants sneaking in.


MH.Yang said:


> These Taliban leaders wear slippers!
> How much the Taliban like slippers!
> Well, maybe we have to thank the Taliban. At least they didn't wear slippers when negotiating with Wang Yi.


The slippers are not a preference but a symbol of the poverty and dedication of the IEA troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=897606634186481


----------



## Meengla

ghazi52 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=897606634186481



This is going to become THE counterpart video to the climbing out and flying out from the US Embassy in Saigon in 1975. But maybe even worse visuals are yet to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

People literally out there falling to their deaths trying to get out. I think it's more to do with people taking this as a chance to leave Afghanistan and go to western countries just as immigrants and less to do with the Taliban taking over.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ARMalik

Splurgenxs said:


> Wasn't this the same woman representing Muslim voices after CAA in an interview with Mr Subramanian
> I just cant help notice the irony.



These are just pretenders who deceive people. That is all these people are - deceivers.


----------



## Stealth

Talibans initiated tactical Ops for recapturing Afghanistan almost 10-12 days ago. They’ve captured more than what US+ISAF+ANA had. Haven’t heard or see any single bad incident with any civilian or even Govt official. No innocent killed, not a single women related story, no school, college-uni-burned, no tv station destroyed, they didn’t killed anybody because of his/her faith, not even force anyone to leave homes or shops. They openly announced that if any group or warlord want to go, they can without any fear. They didn’t killed or harmed any single ANA soldier. 

WTF western media trying to sell? More lies, more propaganda. A-stan is their land, no group can survive 20 years without “Mass local support” whether they have money or not. The equation of having money won’t work. Ex regime has more support, money and power so why they’ve surrendered? Simply because they don’t have domestic support. Ex A-stan Govt, ANA, NDS was entirely dependent on Americans and Indians. It’s clearly evident that the Talibans played rigorously with comprehensive strategy in kinetic and non-kinetic both). 

The game is over for all! 

Must say historic humiliation and largest surrender in the history. 40,000 approx US/ISAF + 300,000 Afghan force surrendered with in just 10 days without firing a single bullet even though they’ve world’s best war fighting capability and technology.

Number one lesson, you can only win wars by winning hearts and minds not by forcing or imposing ur BS idea of so called demoCrazy that has malicious agenda to destabilize region and other countries. At the end, truth prevails!!

Now you’ll gradually see the western media suddenly calling these talibans “terrorists to fighters and fighters to Talibans”. Why simply because the western establishment has to accept and recognize the legitimacy of Talibans and they can’t do that without building a new and different narrative. The perceptions built by the western govts through the media is against Talibans (they’re militants/terrorists). So, there are serious repercussions and consequences. Its not an easy job…. Wait and watch…

PS: Those who believe on this BS that the Talibans having Pakistan’s intelligence agency aka ISI support, they should ***** themselves. No sane mind with common sense accept this non-sense. Basically they’re trying to say that $850Billion budgeted military might along with NATO, + with world’s best war fighting machines defeated by few million dollars budget intelligence agency? If thats true then everyone should tell US to sack all the commanders and generals and dumps all the military equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## graphican

ghazi52 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=897606634186481



While Afghans are left to be dragged and dropped from American C-130s,* American Dogs are saved and taken abroad in respect of life. *

This is reality of America. Their dogs are better than Afghan humans.

US Airforce refusing to take Afghan refugees onboard. 






Oh American dogs... of course, come aboard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Splurgenxs

ARMalik said:


> These are just pretenders who deceive people. That is all these people are - deceivers.


yea , all of them could be actors .


----------



## ghazi52

BBC NEWS



*Life inside Kabul after the Taliban take over*







_BBC video journalist Malik Mudassir has been filming in Kabul today._

The Taliban are everywhere, at the checkpoints which used to be official police or army barricades. There is no panic in the city today. The Taliban were controlling traffic, they were searching cars, and they were especially searching those vehicles which used to belong to the police and army. They have taken all those vehicles and they are using them.

In the city centre, life is normal. Traffic is much less. Most of the shops are closed. But people look much calmer than yesterday, when everybody was furious.

I saw a couple of females out on the street. They were wearing [Covid] face masks and a head scarf. They were walking on the streets, doing whatever they want to do, and the Taliban were alright with them.

There is no music on the streets at all. I am staying in Serena hotel, where they used to play background music. They have stopped it as well. People are scared. But the city is still going on.

But… the scene at the airport was catastrophic. Families, kids, young, old, they were all walking towards the airport, struggling to flee this country.

As soon as you approach the main entrance gates of the airport, there were Taliban with heavy ammunition there, trying to disperse people by shooting in the air. People who wanted to get into airport, they were climbing on the walls, even the barbed wire, even the gates. Every single person was pushing to get into the airport.


----------



## Saho

Afghans bitching to the West on social media for “betraying” them is so embarassing, they don’t have any shame.

US-NATO was there for 20 years and spent trillions. They have every rights to give up after Afghans failed to live up to their expectations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HAIDER

Falconless said:


> The resemblance is uncanny


remind me ...

Paul Hardcastle ("19" extenden version) - YouTube


----------



## jupiter2007

Russia and China both countries are ready to accept Taliban government. In fact, Russia and China will be discussing this with Taliban delegating within 48 to 72 hours.

India's best friend & strategic partner Russia will formally accept Taliban government. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427267812830191620

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427213391697952773

Reactions: Haha Haha:
5


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427229917859680257

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## MH.Yang

Does anyone know the Taliban's attitude towards drugs?


----------



## Goenitz

MH.Yang said:


> Does anyone know the Taliban's attitude towards drugs?


zero tolerance to opium, alcohol, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MH.Yang

On August 14, the Taliban leadership was able to make all troops obey orders and stay in the suburbs of Kabul.
This shows that the Taliban is already a real regime, not a tribal alliance. The Taliban leadership can steadily controlled the army.

The first army to enter Kabul will gain prestige and glory, but all armies are willing to obey orders.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Terminator

Now the only issue left is whether US or India, the biggest loosers in this situation sit back and accept their logical fate in Afghanistan? IMHO highly Improbable. They would fund and weaponize the uprisings against Talibans like ISIS Daish. The biggest question is, Would they be able to turn Afghanistan into another Iraq or Syria? Obviously it's vital in the national interests of both the US and India to keep Afghanistan in complete chaos and unstable as much as they can. They still prevail in global media propaganda warfare, US still can keep bombing Afghans after they fully evacuate from Kabul.

Because stable and prosperous Afghanistan would prove to be the last nail in the coffin of the US and India's hegemonic dreams. China and Pakistan would get vital trade corridors into Central Asia, Russia, Europe through Afghanistan. Alqaida may get stronger in India and Kashmir is already slipping out of Modi's control.

If US says China is their biggest adversary then I highly suspect that their future battlefields and prime target of cold war 2.0 would be Afghanistan and Pakistan for sure. Don't know how Pakistan would finesse through this great game?


----------



## The Terminator

MH.Yang said:


> Does anyone know the Taliban's attitude towards drugs?


You want some? Come over here 


MH.Yang said:


> On August 14, the Taliban leadership was able to make all troops obey orders and stay in the suburbs of Kabul.
> This shows that the Taliban is already a real regime, not a tribal alliance. The Taliban leadership can steadily controlled the army.


Yes their military commander is the son of their former great leader "mullah Umar" sahib. He was the real legend and charismatic person. Pakistan is still safe and the real Talibans have no hostilities towards Pakistan just due to Mullah Umar's orders to his followers. 

Talibans are a million times more trustworthy than the cunning US administration. They never broke their part of the truce but US did many times.


----------



## Leviza

This is the Indian level 
All Indians should be ashamed of themselves 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427292884705812485

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Goenitz

@MH.Yang 
Taliban are strict. They had very lo crime rates in their reign. People will get at least that surety under their rule.


----------



## ghazi52

*


Update on Islamic Emirates of Afghanistan *

IEA leaders met with Sikh & Hindus in a Gurdwara situated in Kabul & assured them their safety & security, & told them not to leave AFG As we have said many times, these are the Taliban of 2022, who want International acceptance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Clutch

Timeline: The Taliban's rapid advance across Afghanistan


Take a look at how the Taliban was able to advance across much of Afghanistan in less than three months.#Taliban #AfghanistanSubscribe: http://trt.world/subs...




youtube.com


----------



## aziqbal

have the poppy fields been burnt yet ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427311347545645058

Reactions: Love Love:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## PWFI

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427311347545645058


RAJA G smashed these pajeets live on their TV channel, we love you raja g

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MH.Yang

The Terminator said:


> You want some? Come over here
> 
> Yes their military commander is the son of their former great leader "mullah Umar" sahib. He was the real legend and charismatic person. Pakistan is still safe and the real Talibans have no hostilities towards Pakistan just due to Mullah Umar's orders to his followers.
> 
> Talibans are a million times more trustworthy than the cunning US administration. They never broke their part of the truce but US did many times.


I mean, will the Taliban ban the cultivation of drugs?


----------



## LeGenD

The Terminator said:


> Now the only issue left is whether US or India, the biggest loosers in this situation sit back and accept their logical fate in Afghanistan? IMHO highly Improbable. They would fund and weaponize the uprisings against Talibans like ISIS Daish. The biggest question is, Would they be able to turn Afghanistan into another Iraq or Syria? Obviously it's vital in the national interests of both the US and India to keep Afghanistan in complete chaos and unstable as much as they can. They still prevail in global media propaganda warfare, US still can keep bombing Afghans after they fully evacuate from Kabul.
> 
> Because stable and prosperous Afghanistan would prove to be the last nail in the coffin of the US and India's hegemonic dreams. China and Pakistan would get vital trade corridors into Central Asia, Russia, Europe through Afghanistan. Alqaida may get stronger in India and Kashmir is already slipping out of Modi's control.
> 
> If US says China is their biggest adversary then I highly suspect that their future battlefields and prime target of cold war 2.0 would be Afghanistan and Pakistan for sure. Don't know how Pakistan would finesse through this great game?


Americans and Indians are not necessarily on same page on all matters.









Taliban Deputy Is Released Amid Push for Afghan Peace Talks (Published 2018)


Mullah Bardar was detained in a joint Pakistani-American raid eight years ago. His release comes after American diplomats met with Taliban twice.




www.nytimes.com













At Center of Taliban Deal, a U.S. Envoy Who Made It Personal (Published 2020)


Zalmay Khalilzad, the Afghan-born veteran American diplomat, earned the trust of the militants, if not of Afghan officials.




www.nytimes.com













Pompeo meets with Taliban's political chief as historic Afghanistan peace talks begin in Qatar


Protection of rights, particularly women's, will be high on the peace talks agenda.




www.cbsnews.com









__





Afghanistan to return to the Taliban?


President Joe Biden has announced the unconditional withdrawal of all US troops from Afghanistan by September 11. DW analyzes implications for the war-torn country's future.




amp.dw.com













U.S., Taliban in Talks to End Airport Chaos: Afghanistan Update


Desperate scenes played out at Kabul’s international airport on Monday as thousands rushed to exit Afghanistan after Taliban fighters took control of the capital, with the Associated Press reporting at least seven people were killed in the melee.




www.bloomberg.com













Russia Invites US, China, Pakistan For Crucial Meet On Afghanistan, India Left Out: Report


India has not been invited to a crucial meeting being convened by Russia on the fast-evolving situation in Afghanistan that is expected to see the participation of Pakistan, China and the US, people familiar with the development said on Thursday.




www.ndtv.com





This is an opportunity for Pakistan to capitalize to its advantage and reboot relations with USA on positive footing.

Mike Pompeo = CIA

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

LeGenD said:


> Americans and Indians are not necessarily on same page on all matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taliban Deputy Is Released Amid Push for Afghan Peace Talks (Published 2018)
> 
> 
> Mullah Bardar was detained in a joint Pakistani-American raid eight years ago. His release comes after American diplomats met with Taliban twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Center of Taliban Deal, a U.S. Envoy Who Made It Personal (Published 2020)
> 
> 
> Zalmay Khalilzad, the Afghan-born veteran American diplomat, earned the trust of the militants, if not of Afghan officials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pompeo meets with Taliban's political chief as historic Afghanistan peace talks begin in Qatar
> 
> 
> Protection of rights, particularly women's, will be high on the peace talks agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cbsnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afghanistan to return to the Taliban?
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden has announced the unconditional withdrawal of all US troops from Afghanistan by September 11. DW analyzes implications for the war-torn country's future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.dw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S., Taliban in Talks to End Airport Chaos: Afghanistan Update
> 
> 
> Desperate scenes played out at Kabul’s international airport on Monday as thousands rushed to exit Afghanistan after Taliban fighters took control of the capital, with the Associated Press reporting at least seven people were killed in the melee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bloomberg.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia Invites US, China, Pakistan For Crucial Meet On Afghanistan, India Left Out: Report
> 
> 
> India has not been invited to a crucial meeting being convened by Russia on the fast-evolving situation in Afghanistan that is expected to see the participation of Pakistan, China and the US, people familiar with the development said on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ndtv.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an opportunity for Pakistan to capitalize to its advantage and reboot relations with USA on positive footing.


So is the war over? Have the Afghan Taliban won the war?


----------



## LeGenD

MultaniGuy said:


> So is the war over? Have the Afghan Taliban won the war?


Yes, this war is over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

MultaniGuy said:


> So is the war over? Have the Afghan Taliban won the war?


You just wake up or something bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

LeGenD said:


> Yes, this war is over.


I See... So what does this mean...?  
Guess we all lived long enough to see the end-game.


Ahmet Pasha said:


> You just wake up or something bro?


In certain parts of the world it is taboo to talk about what is happening in the Middle East.

Because people are being fed lies by the media.
Especially for Muslims living in the West.


----------



## LeGenD

MultaniGuy said:


> I See... So what does this mean...?
> Guess we all lived long enough to see the end-game.


WE did.

Both USA and Afghan Taliban made peace with each other.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427229917859680257


Maaan this girl barely escaped the Down's Syndrome genes. Touba Allah maaf kare.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## jupiter2007

LeGenD said:


> Americans and Indians are not necessarily on same page on all matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taliban Deputy Is Released Amid Push for Afghan Peace Talks (Published 2018)
> 
> 
> Mullah Bardar was detained in a joint Pakistani-American raid eight years ago. His release comes after American diplomats met with Taliban twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Center of Taliban Deal, a U.S. Envoy Who Made It Personal (Published 2020)
> 
> 
> Zalmay Khalilzad, the Afghan-born veteran American diplomat, earned the trust of the militants, if not of Afghan officials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pompeo meets with Taliban's political chief as historic Afghanistan peace talks begin in Qatar
> 
> 
> Protection of rights, particularly women's, will be high on the peace talks agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cbsnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afghanistan to return to the Taliban?
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden has announced the unconditional withdrawal of all US troops from Afghanistan by September 11. DW analyzes implications for the war-torn country's future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.dw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S., Taliban in Talks to End Airport Chaos: Afghanistan Update
> 
> 
> Desperate scenes played out at Kabul’s international airport on Monday as thousands rushed to exit Afghanistan after Taliban fighters took control of the capital, with the Associated Press reporting at least seven people were killed in the melee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bloomberg.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia Invites US, China, Pakistan For Crucial Meet On Afghanistan, India Left Out: Report
> 
> 
> India has not been invited to a crucial meeting being convened by Russia on the fast-evolving situation in Afghanistan that is expected to see the participation of Pakistan, China and the US, people familiar with the development said on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ndtv.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an opportunity for Pakistan to capitalize to its advantage and reboot relations with USA on positive footing.
> 
> Mike Pompeo = CIA



Even after Saigon 2, their attitude toward Pakistan will not change. They will continue to blame Pakistan for their failure on all fronts.


----------



## MultaniGuy

LeGenD said:


> WE did.
> 
> Both USA and Afghan Taliban made peace with each other.


Yes and what about 9/11 and all that nonsense.

So...9/11 was an inside job after all. Hmph.


----------



## LeGenD

jupiter2007 said:


> Even after Saigon 2, their attitude toward Pakistan will not change. They will continue to blame Pakistan for their failure on all fronts.


Some will do this, but many Americans do not think on these lines. I saw a conversation about this war in one of the American forums and some of them were of the view that the war was dragged on for profiteering and such. Others felt that the war was over after killing Osama.

Give it time. Things change.

Foreign relations are to be 'managed' regardless.

Now let us hope that Afghan Taliban stay true to their promises and live up to expectations. Pakistan should make sure of this.


MultaniGuy said:


> Yes and what about 9/11 and all that nonsense.
> 
> So...9/11 was an inside job after all. Hmph.


I don't buy conspiracy theories.


----------



## MultaniGuy

LeGenD said:


> Some will do this, but many Americans do not think on these lines. I saw a conversation about this war in one of the American forums and some of them were of the view that the war was dragged on for profiteering and such. Others felt that the war was over after killing Osama.
> 
> Give it time. Things change.
> 
> Foreign relations are to be 'managed' regardless.
> 
> Now let us hope that Afghan Taliban stay true to their promises and live up to expectations. Pakistan should make sure of this.
> 
> I don't buy conspiracy theories.


Then what is your take on the 9/11 attacks?


LeGenD said:


> Some will do this, but many Americans do not think on these lines. I saw a conversation about this war in one of the American forums and some of them were of the view that the war was dragged on for profiteering and such. Others felt that the war was over after killing Osama.
> 
> Give it time. Things change.
> 
> Foreign relations are to be 'managed' regardless.
> 
> Now let us hope that Afghan Taliban stay true to their promises and live up to expectations. Pakistan should make sure of this.
> 
> I don't buy conspiracy theories.


Even Hamid Gul asked why didn't they take that infamous loser Osama alive.


----------



## jupiter2007

MultaniGuy said:


> Yes and what about 9/11 and all that nonsense.
> 
> So...9/11 was an inside job after all. Hmph.



and martians 👽 live among us.


----------



## MultaniGuy

LeGenD said:


> Some will do this, but many Americans do not think on these lines. I saw a conversation about this war in one of the American forums and some of them were of the view that the war was dragged on for profiteering and such. Others felt that the war was over after killing Osama.
> 
> Give it time. Things change.
> 
> Foreign relations are to be 'managed' regardless.
> 
> Now let us hope that Afghan Taliban stay true to their promises and live up to expectations. Pakistan should make sure of this.
> 
> I don't buy conspiracy theories.


When I was growing up in Saudi Arabia, that is what most Pakistani expatriates believed behind closed doors. Same with the Saudi locals as well.


----------



## LeGenD

MultaniGuy said:


> Then what is your take on the 9/11 attacks?


Contrary to popular assumption, American homeland had relaxed security measures in place before 9/11. People could visit even White House if they wanted to. It was also easy to migrate to USA at the time (Democrats were strong advocates of immigrants in particular).

So why 9/11 was not possible?





__





National Commission on Terrorist Attacks Upon the United States






9-11commission.gov





The lesson is to take national security seriously. There should be a robust mechanism for screening foreigners when they visit a country. Common sense factor.


----------



## MultaniGuy

LeGenD said:


> Contrary to popular assumption, American homeland had relaxed security measures in place before 9/11. People could visit even White House if they wanted to. It was also easy to migrate to USA at the time (Democrats were strong advocates of immigrants in particular).
> 
> So why 9/11 was not possible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National Commission on Terrorist Attacks Upon the United States
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9-11commission.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lesson is to take national security seriously. There should be a robust mechanism for screening foreigners when they visit a country.


Well... I do not know who to believe, because the USA too has done screw-ups like the removal of Mohammad Mossadeq and the Vietnam war. Doubting the American narrative is only natural.

Same thing with Weapons of Mass Destruction on Iraq. Or The Pressler Amendment on Pakistan for having nuclear weapon capability. So why should we believe the American narrative.

Anyways I respect your opinion though.


----------



## LeGenD

MultaniGuy said:


> Well... I do not know who to believe, because the USA too has done screw-ups like the removal of Mohammad Mossadeq and the Vietnam war. Doubting the American narrative is only natural.
> 
> Same thing with Weapons of Mass Destruction on Iraq. Or The Pressler Amendment on Pakistan for having nuclear weapon capability. So why should we believe the American narrative.
> 
> Anyways I respect your opinion though.


Those are cases of American Foreign Policy. 

9/11 happened due to lack of homeland security on American soil. They woke up afterwards.


----------



## MultaniGuy

LeGenD said:


> Those are cases of American Foreign Policy.
> 
> 9/11 happened due to lack of homeland security on American soil. They woke up afterwards.


Alright, even if you are right, then why should USA stay in Afghanistan for 20 years? It was never about Osama.

It was about the Afghan Taliban


----------



## LeGenD

MultaniGuy said:


> Alright, even if you are right, then why should USA stay in Afghanistan for 20 years? It was never about Osama.
> 
> It was about the Afghan Taliban


Osama was caught and killed in 2011.

Osama's son Hamza was caught and killed in 2019.

Deal with Afghan Taliban was reached in 2020.

Therefore.


----------



## MultaniGuy

LeGenD said:


> Osama was caught and killed in 2011.
> 
> Osama's son Hamza was caught and killed in 2019.
> 
> Deal with Afghan Taliban was reached in 2020.
> 
> Therefore.


Then the war should have immediately ended in 2011, not now in 2021.

Anyways they found Osama in Pakistan. LOL, not in Afghanistan.

About you saying you do not believe in conspiracy theories. Well...removing a democratically elected leader like Mohammad Mossadeq was a consipracy in itself. Anyways everyone is entitled to their own opinion. I just said what people believe in the Middle East from my experiences and anecdotes.


----------



## ghazi52

Ghani with his Lebanese wife.
While leaving the presidential palace, President Ghani took with himself
1. The original copies of the signed agreements with the international community 
2. His personal notebooks


----------



## LeGenD

MultaniGuy said:


> Then the war should have immediately ended in 2011, not now in 2021.
> 
> Anyways they found Osama in Pakistan. LOL, not in Afghanistan.
> 
> About you saying you do not believe in conspiracy theories. Well...removing a democratically elected leader like Mohammad Mossadeq was a consipracy in itself. Anyways everyone is entitled to their own opinion. I just said what people believe in the Middle East from my experiences and anecdotes.


Both USA and USSR have done bad things in times of Cold War. Middle East itself have produced many 'gems' over time. There is no shortage of troublemakers around the world. Most unfortunate.


----------



## Maula Jatt

aziqbal said:


> have the poppy fields been burnt yet ?


----------



## CatSultan

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 770514
> 
> 
> 
> Ghani with his Lebanese wife.
> While leaving the presidential palace, President Ghani took with himself
> 1. The original copies of the signed agreements with the international community
> 2. His personal notebooks


And 3 cars and a helicopter full of money

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## monitor

A picture tells hundred words 😁

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2 | Wow Wow:
3


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

monitor said:


> View attachment 770538
> 
> A picture tells hundred words 😁


Tbh she looks more beautiful and human in bottom picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genghis khan1

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Tbh she looks more beautiful and human in bottom picture.


True. More bangable.


Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427311347545645058


It's funny how the old man's smirk suddenly vanished when the guy said, "We won and you lost".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tom_Cruise

graphican said:


> While Afghans are left to be dragged and dropped from American C-130s,* American Dogs are saved and taken abroad in respect of life. *
> 
> This is reality of America. Their dogs are better than Afghan humans.
> 
> US Airforce refusing to take Afghan refugees onboard.
> View attachment 770303
> 
> 
> Oh American dogs... of course, come aboard.
> View attachment 770299



Those dogs are considered official personnel, not some stray animal you leave behind. And they are extremely loyal and do a very god job. Far better and useful than some illiterate Afghan entering their country.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Genghis khan1 said:


> True. More bangable.
> 
> It's funny how the old man's smirk suddenly vanished when the guy said, "We won and you lost".


Well not just that but she actually looks like a person I would like to talk to or get to know her and the kind of person I'd like to build a life with. These white girls with one rumaal on boobs and one rumaal on groin look like horrible beasts to me. I.e I am not just speaking from a bangible/materialistic perspective. I am speaking from a holistic view.

When I watch period pieces I find these same white/western women very attractive in modest long dresses.


----------



## graphican

Tom_Cruise said:


> Those dogs are considered official personnel, not some stray animal you leave behind. And they are extremely loyal and do a very god job. Far better and useful than some illiterate Afghan entering their country.



This is where the west has a skewed understanding of what matters. Human life is far superior to anything else you have on the planet, other than the planet itself. 

People who do not care about people do not deserve to set standards for anything. If they are not sincere to the species they belong to, what other species can they claim to care about?


----------



## Path-Finder

where ij her prejident?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Genghis khan1

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Well not just that but she actually looks like a person I would like to talk to or get to know her and the kind of person I'd like to build a life with. These white girls with one rumaal on boobs and one rumaal on groin look like horrible beasts to me. I.e I am not just speaking from a bangible/materialistic perspective. I am speaking from a holistic view.
> 
> When I watch period pieces I find these same white/western women very attractive in modest long dresses.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Genghis khan1 said:


> View attachment 770561


Just wanted to clarify that I am not just interested in the bangible aspect of life anymore.


----------



## Genghis khan1

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Well not just that but she actually looks like a person I would like to talk to or get to know her and the kind of person I'd like to build a life with. These white girls with one rumaal on boobs and one rumaal on groin look like horrible beasts to me. I.e I am not just speaking from a bangible/materialistic perspective. I am speaking from a holistic view.
> 
> When I watch period pieces I find these same white/western women very attractive in modest long dresses.


I guess she is kinda person I would rather waste my time on.


----------



## Bilal.

Splurgenxs said:


> Wasn't this the same woman representing Muslim voices after CAA in an interview with Mr Subramanian
> I just cant help notice the irony.


What’s the irony?


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Genghis khan1 said:


> I guess she is kinda person I would rather waste my time on.


One word. Haramzaadi.


----------



## Pandora

From the looks of Taliban and Northern Alliance have finally come to some form of settlement. It wasn't a fluke that they managed to grab NA areas so quickly. Ghani had NA on edge and was refusing to give them a share of government so most likely NA had a huge part in his defeat. What happened in last month was a total façade and everything was pre settled. All powers on negotiating table China Russia US and Pakistan have hinted at recognizing IEA govt of Taliban.


----------



## Genghis khan1

Ahmet Pasha said:


> One word. Haramzaadi.


Why what happened ? This is 7 years old video. Such a beauty.


----------



## Hareeb

Aug 17:
33 years ago, on this day, we lost another gem who had experience wrt Afghan war.
General Akhtar Abdul Rehman:


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Genghis khan1 said:


> Why what happened ? This is 7 years old video. Such a beauty.


Bhai lust ki bhi koi had hoti hai. She is anti Pakistan Ashraf Ghani type. She does whatever white masters say. Price of asylum I think.


----------



## lamdacore

Stealth said:


> Talibans initiated tactical Ops for recapturing Afghanistan almost 10-12 days ago. They’ve captured more than what US+ISAF+ANA had. Haven’t heard or see any single bad incident with any civilian or even Govt official. No innocent killed, not a single women related story, no school, college-uni-burned, no tv station destroyed, they didn’t killed anybody because of his/her faith, not even force anyone to leave homes or shops. They openly announced that if any group or warlord want to go, they can without any fear. They didn’t killed or harmed any single ANA soldier.
> 
> WTF western media trying to sell? More lies, more propaganda. A-stan is their land, no group can survive 20 years without “Mass local support” whether they have money or not. The equation of having money won’t work. Ex regime has more support, money and power so why they’ve surrendered? Simply because they don’t have domestic support. Ex A-stan Govt, ANA, NDS was entirely dependent on Americans and Indians. It’s clearly evident that the Talibans played rigorously with comprehensive strategy in kinetic and non-kinetic both).
> 
> The game is over for all!
> 
> Must say historic humiliation and largest surrender in the history. 40,000 approx US/ISAF + 300,000 Afghan force surrendered with in just 10 days without firing a single bullet even though they’ve world’s best war fighting capability and technology.
> 
> Number one lesson, you can only win wars by winning hearts and minds not by forcing or imposing ur BS idea of so called demoCrazy that has malicious agenda to destabilize region and other countries. At the end, truth prevails!!
> 
> Now you’ll gradually see the western media suddenly calling these talibans “terrorists to fighters and fighters to Talibans”. Why simply because the western establishment has to accept and recognize the legitimacy of Talibans and they can’t do that without building a new and different narrative. The perceptions built by the western govts through the media is against Talibans (they’re militants/terrorists). So, there are serious repercussions and consequences. Its not an easy job…. Wait and watch…
> 
> PS: Those who believe on this BS that the Talibans having Pakistan’s intelligence agency aka ISI support, they should ***** themselves. No sane mind with common sense accept this non-sense. Basically they’re trying to say that $850Billion budgeted military might along with NATO, + with world’s best war fighting machines defeated by few million dollars budget intelligence agency? If thats true then everyone should tell US to sack all the commanders and generals and dumps all the military equipment.




I agree with almost all you said, but someone has shown the Taliban the importance of geo-politics and someone has schooled them on it. This is why they are not behaving the like the Taliban of the past which was a pure guerilla force with no independent political component. They did not know how to live in the world and what difficulties they could face when isolated in such a manner. Perhaps they would never have cared has a super power not shown up bombing them out.

I think, there was no clandestine operation planned by the ISI but the schooling is definitely there. It is too evident.


----------



## Genghis khan1

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Bhai lust ki bhi koi had hoti hai. She is anti Pakistan Ashraf Ghani type. She does whatever white masters say. Price of asylum I think.


She is most probably Tajik, brought up on Northern Alliance type propaganda, fled Afghanistan as a refugee. she needs a real man to love her Pakistani style. Sirf itni si baat hy. Sahi ho jae gi.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Genghis khan1 said:


> She is most probably Tajik, brought up on Northern Alliance type propaganda, fled Afghanistan as a refugee. she needs a real man to love her Pakistani style. Sirf itni si baat hy. Sahi ho jae gi.


Well good luck to her then ☺️


----------



## Path-Finder

check this s#it out. afghani's on indian news channel. now these indians are going to have afghanis on their news channel whining and moaning like losers. indians and these type of afghanis are meant for each other. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427513505658417172

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427505957731545106


----------



## Tom_Cruise

graphican said:


> This is where the west has a skewed understanding of what matters. Human life is far superior to anything else you have on the planet, other than the planet itself.
> 
> People who do not care about people do not deserve to set standards for anything. If they are not sincere to the species they belong to, what other species can they claim to care about?



Maybe you missed this and other flights packed with Afghans.







And please keep your self-righteous BS to yourself.


----------



## graphican

Tom_Cruise said:


> Maybe you missed this and other flights packed with Afghans.
> 
> View attachment 770563
> 
> 
> And please keep your self-righteous BS to yourself.



So the Afghans who were being thrown out of aeroplanes were not humans or afghans.? Yes?

What self-righteous bull$hit my friend? People you're trying to defend are murdering your species. How are your definitions standing on your self-created self-righteousness cales?


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Path-Finder said:


> check this s#it out. afghani's on indian news channel. now these indians are going to have afghanis on their news channel whining and moaning like losers. indians and these type of afghanis are meant for each other.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427513505658417172
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427505957731545106


Urdu to ye manhoos larkian khud bhi bol rai hain.


----------



## Tom_Cruise

graphican said:


> So the Afghans who were being thrown out of aeroplanes were not humans or afghans.? Yes?
> 
> We know the weak people get angry when challenged. If you are here on the forum, have some balls to stand and talk with respect or maybe you can choose to escape with the rest of the Americans out of this forum.



Yes maybe oneday we can have the balls of the self righteous who can clearly understand the challenges faced by military personel during a warzone evac.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427302308166176768
propaganda piece being rolled out as and when needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Path-Finder said:


> check this s#it out. afghani's on indian news channel. now these indians are going to have afghanis on their news channel whining and moaning like losers. indians and these type of afghanis are meant for each other.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427513505658417172
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427505957731545106


Western media is also playing a very bizzare dirty game. They are deliberately mis translating the Taliban members when they interview them. If they don't speak English they totally change the meaning or cut them off. If they speak broken English they use superior English skills to push them in a corner and manipulate the meaning of the Taliban person says.

Watch at 1:20





She totally changes the meaning of what they are saying.

There was another Al Jazeera English video where they were covering Taliban in Presidential Palace. 1st they cut audio when they recited quran. Then when the commander I think started saying that he feels grateful to Allah that 20 year oppression of foreign powers has come to end and that he himself spent 8 years in Guantanamo Bay under horrific circumstances. They cut off his audio saying they are having translation problems. 

This never was a war on Terror. From now on you will see the reality becomes clear that it always was a war against Islam.

I'm also gonna make a thread about it too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Western media is also playing a very bizzare dirty game. They are deliberately mis translating the Taliban members when they interview them. If they don't speak English they totally change the meaning or cut them off. If they speak broken English they use superior English skills to push them in a corner and manipulate the meaning of the Taliban person says.
> 
> Watch at 1:20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She totally changes the meaning of what they are saying.
> 
> There was another Al Jazeera English video where they were covering Taliban in Presidential Palace. 1st they cut audio when they recited quran. Then when the commander I think started saying that he feels grateful to Allah that 20 year oppression of foreign powers has come to end and that he himself spent 8 years in Guantanamo Bay under horrific circumstances. They cut off his audio saying they are having translation problems.
> 
> This never was a war on Terror. From now on you will see the reality becomes clear that it always was a war against Islam.
> 
> I'm also gonna make a thread about it too.


that is why i call it war of terror. its all about who can unleash the most terror. its NATO not any rag tag militia. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426858653638746118

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

Tom_Cruise said:


> Yes maybe oneday we can have the balls of the self righteous who can clearly understand the challenges faced by military personel during a warzone evac.



No warzone escape justify butchering humans, especially when they were the people you called "allies".

The American story in Afghanistan was based on morality and rights. This is what you came for. This is what made you do bomb men, women, children, civilians and everyone you thought. And when you had a chance to escape the war-havoc, you blew everything before leaving.

It is not just a loss of war, it is also a loss of character and entitlement to be called humans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427460055192858630

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427551464470294579
The general is salty!!!


----------



## LeGenD

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Western media is also playing a very bizzare dirty game. They are deliberately mis translating the Taliban members when they interview them. If they don't speak English they totally change the meaning or cut them off. If they speak broken English they use superior English skills to push them in a corner and manipulate the meaning of the Taliban person says.
> 
> Watch at 1:20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She totally changes the meaning of what they are saying.
> 
> There was another Al Jazeera English video where they were covering Taliban in Presidential Palace. 1st they cut audio when they recited quran. Then when the commander I think started saying that he feels grateful to Allah that 20 year oppression of foreign powers has come to end and that he himself spent 8 years in Guantanamo Bay under horrific circumstances. They cut off his audio saying they are having translation problems.
> 
> This never was a war on Terror. From now on you will see the reality becomes clear that it always was a war against Islam.
> 
> I'm also gonna make a thread about it too.


*1.* You are expecting too much from CNN. This is Voice of Liberals in the WEST. They will criticize and do propaganda as usual.

Real comedy is this:









CNN slams Ted Cruz for mocking journalist Clarissa Ward over the head covering she wore in Kabul


The news network defended Chief International Correspondent Clarissa Ward against Cruz for covering her head while reporting in Afghanistan.



amp.usatoday.com





Total coverage from CNN for reference:









Clarissa Ward pushes Taliban fighter about Afghan women's rights | CNN


CNN's Clarissa Ward describes life inside Afghanistan's capital Kabul as Taliban fighters swarm the streets after entering the city's presidential palace after former President Ashraf Ghani fled the country.




edition.cnn.com





*2*. War against Islam? You are overreaching, my friend.

Do you remember Operation Cyclone? CIA-funded *jihad* to defeat USSR in Afghanistan in times of Cold War? This war brought radicalism, gun-culture, and Al-Qaeda network to the region as well.

Post-9/11 war in Afghanistan was the byproduct of what happened in the past. Both USA and Pakistan found themselves scrambling for 'damage control' and 'regional reforms' soon after 9/11.

Muslims should reflect on themselves as well. 

Afghanistan was a messed-up region with terrorists roaming around. It still is. There is still much work to be done to fix it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427282452108779520


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427433759746502661


----------



## ARMalik

Meanwhile on the other side of the border, Uzbekistan shoots down Afghans who thought it was their daddy's airspace and they can go anywhere they like.  

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Uzbekistan shoots down fleeing Afghan military plane*
*At least 143 former Afghan soldiers escape to Tajikistan in 3 planes and 2 helicopters*









Uzbekistan shoots down fleeing Afghan military plane


At least 143 former Afghan soldiers escape to Tajikistan in 3 planes and 2 helicopters - Anadolu Agency




www.aa.com.tr





Uzbekistan air force shot down a fleeing Afghan military plane, while Tajikistan said at least 143 former Afghan soldiers who escaped the war-torn country have landed in three planes and two helicopters, local media reported on Monday.

On Sunday night, an unnamed Afghan military aircraft crashed in Uzbekistan's southeastern Surxondaryo district, according to a local Uzbek news outlet. Two pilots of the plane survived the accident and were sent to a military hospital in Termez province for treatment.

Later in a statement, the Uzbek Defense Ministry stated that their air defense forces intercepted and shot down Afghan military aircraft that violated their airspace. The ministry confirmed in a statement that two pilots ejected before the jet crashed and survived.

At least 143 former Afghan security forces members fled to Tajikistan in three planes and two helicopters, according to Tajikistan's Ozodi Radio.

When Taliban troops overran Afghanistan's northern region Mazar-i-Sharif on Sunday, at least 84 Afghan border guards and former Vice President Marshal Abdul Rashid Dostum fled to Uzbekistan, local Uzbek media.


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

For those who are asking for Panjshir
Well "Green color", in the map is Panjshir while "Red", is IEA controlled Afghanistan. Panjshir is surrounded from all sides & there is absolutely no chance of "Counter Offense".
IEA has dispatched some unit to take control of Panjshir.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427287696578392064


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427674001715961863


----------



## The Terminator

LeGenD said:


> Americans and Indians are not necessarily on same page on all matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taliban Deputy Is Released Amid Push for Afghan Peace Talks (Published 2018)
> 
> 
> Mullah Bardar was detained in a joint Pakistani-American raid eight years ago. His release comes after American diplomats met with Taliban twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Center of Taliban Deal, a U.S. Envoy Who Made It Personal (Published 2020)
> 
> 
> Zalmay Khalilzad, the Afghan-born veteran American diplomat, earned the trust of the militants, if not of Afghan officials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pompeo meets with Taliban's political chief as historic Afghanistan peace talks begin in Qatar
> 
> 
> Protection of rights, particularly women's, will be high on the peace talks agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cbsnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afghanistan to return to the Taliban?
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden has announced the unconditional withdrawal of all US troops from Afghanistan by September 11. DW analyzes implications for the war-torn country's future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.dw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S., Taliban in Talks to End Airport Chaos: Afghanistan Update
> 
> 
> Desperate scenes played out at Kabul’s international airport on Monday as thousands rushed to exit Afghanistan after Taliban fighters took control of the capital, with the Associated Press reporting at least seven people were killed in the melee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bloomberg.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia Invites US, China, Pakistan For Crucial Meet On Afghanistan, India Left Out: Report
> 
> 
> India has not been invited to a crucial meeting being convened by Russia on the fast-evolving situation in Afghanistan that is expected to see the participation of Pakistan, China and the US, people familiar with the development said on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ndtv.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an opportunity for Pakistan to capitalize to its advantage and reboot relations with USA on positive footing.
> 
> Mike Pompeo = CIA


Don't know which kind of relationship are you talking about. The PAK-US relationships have always been purely transactional in nature. Even their ex-president candidate Hillary Clinton acknowledged that. US is proven to be the death sentence for its "allies and faithful" especially to the non-caucasion ones.

Our future is tied with this region and our regional powers. We need to establish trade corridors with Russian influenced, landlocked central Asian states and Russia too to make our Gwadar port commercially viable. China is our partner too for the foreseeable future.

The National interests of Pakistan and the US have more often been diametrically opposite to each other. Now we have seen a Pakistani Govt leadership which doesn't hesitate to speak for the national interest of Pakistan with loud and clear message. Would US reliably support us against our arch rival India? Never, because they have better ties with India in terms of business and now they want to use India to counter their arch rival, China too.

Yes US is a global power, rather declining one. Yes the world is turning into multipolar world again. We can't afford to have hostile relations with the west, specially the US. But neither we can establish relationship with US at the cost of our own citizens blood, peace & stability, our relationships with regional partners like China, Russia. If US still wants to keep cordial relationship with us without any "do more" crap then that's great. But IMHO that's highly unlikely with big bully like US. They more often tend to be cowboys on diplomatic level as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426947083802660865



You know the irony? Its Pakistan which evacuated Danish embassy from Kabul. Should have left these fkers there.


Dalit said:


> *US senators receive intelligence briefing on Afghanistan*
> From CNN's Jenny Hansler and Jasmine Wright
> 
> Senators received their own intelligence briefing from Secretary of Defense Lloyd Austin, Secretary of State Antony Blinken and Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff Gen. Mark Milley Sunday on the unfolding collapse of Afghanistan, but a senate aide told CNN the meeting was not contentious and focused mostly on evacuations.
> 
> Senators were told there are as many as 60,000 people who could potentially qualify as Special Immigrant Visa (SIV) holders or applicants, P1 and P2 visa holders, or others like human rights defenders.
> The Biden administration has surged capacity for evacuations but a key challenge will be whether people can get to Kabul, per this aide. Blinken said Qatar and a couple other countries are being helpful in housing people at least temporarily.
> 
> *The officials were also asked about the potential for terrorist activity as well as engagement with Pakistan. They would not provide information on the terrorist threats in an unclassified setting, but the aide said it didn’t sound like Pakistan was being helpful on the situation.*
> 
> Another source tells CNN that both the House and Senate briefings were both roughly 45 minutes long and that the State Department is following up with members who weren’t able to have their questions answered due to “technical issues.”
> 
> Asked about the briefings, a White House official told CNN that "the White House remains in touch with House and Senate leadership to conduct classified briefings with staff soon and when Members are in Washington."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August 15, 2021, Afghanistan-Taliban news
> 
> 
> The Taliban have taken control of the presidential palace in Kabul after the country's president Ashraf Ghani fled the country. Follow here for the latest news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edition.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American snakes want help from Pakistan LOL After backstabbing Pakistan for 2 decades the Americans want help from Pakistan. I am glad Pakistan has shown a big middle finger.



What "intelligence" briefing they are getting? The one which said Kabul might fall in 6 months? Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Taimoor Khan said:


> You know the irony? Its Pakistan which evacuated Danish embassy from Kabul. Should have left these fkers there.
> 
> 
> What "intelligence" briefing they are getting? The one which said Kabul might fall in 6 months? Lol


This insistence to let in Afghan refugees into Pakistan. Just so they don't have to take them in and save face will only last for a few months. We need to stand strong against this insistence.


----------



## DJ_Viper

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427287696578392064



Do you or anyone else on here know close to real size of the US weapons Talibans have captured? I've seen many clips on youtube and on other sites, however, not one source can actually give a relevant size of munitions, weapons, vehicles captures by the Talibans. The US poured in $ 83 billion onto Afghan military over the past 20 years so I am curious to find out details. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

DJ_Viper said:


> Do you or anyone else on here know close to real size of the US weapons Talibans have captured? I've seen many clips on youtube and on other sites, however, not one source can actually give a relevant size of munitions, weapons, vehicles captures by the Talibans. The US poured in $ 83 billion onto Afghan military over the past 20 years so I am curious to find out details. Thanks


I think its best to refer to the US documents that highlight the amount of weapons fallen into their hands. the taliban in their press conference said that they are going to launch an amnesty to take weapons away from the public.


----------



## El Sidd

I don't think there is general amnesty awarded by the new Afghan government. 

There are international conventions that need be respected with respect to war crimes taken place in Afghanistan over the past 20 years.


----------



## Meengla

DJ_Viper said:


> Do you or anyone else on here know close to real size of the US weapons Talibans have captured? I've seen many clips on youtube and on other sites, however, not one source can actually give a relevant size of munitions, weapons, vehicles captures by the Talibans. The US poured in $ 83 billion onto Afghan military over the past 20 years so I am curious to find out details. Thanks



I thought, sensing a loss, a lot of weapons and even aircrafts/helis were taken north to Uzbekistan. Taliban still get a lot but not sure they can have a real air force.
So what is Russia doing in this case? I don't think the Uzbeks would defy a strong Russian pressure to repatriate the weapons? Or Russia is doing wait and watch to get the max out of the American exit? Putin is quite a fox!


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427964164786511873


----------



## ghazi52

The last Jew in Afghanistan 
Zebulun Siman Tov declared that he is not moving anywhere: 
"I will not leave my home (Afghanistan). If I had left, there would have been no one to maintain the Synagogue.
I had the opportunity for to leave for the US but I gave up."

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Some pics of Indian contingent....

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Sifar zero

I am cringing on people labelling Taliban as a threat to their respective countries.
Nobody in their right mind will go out and look out for another war after fighting one for the last 20 years. Afghans need peace Afghanistan is not a play ground for you to nurture militant groups there or maintain a military presence there.
Ghar mein doosri plate saalan ki nahi poochta magar itnay important hai kay Taliban attack karein gay in par.


----------



## ghazi52

Outside of the Presidential Palace in Kabul the day after the Saur Revolution, 28th April 1978.






The Saur Revolution, also romanized Sowr Revolution, and alternatively called the April Revolution or April Coup, was a coup d'état led by the Soviet-backed People's Democratic Party of Afghanistan against the rule of Afghan President Mohammed Daoud Khan on 27–28 April 1978.


----------



## jupiter2007

PanzerKiel said:


> Some pics of Indian contingent....
> View attachment 770976
> View attachment 770977
> View attachment 770978



Social media team of Afghan government is leaving.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Saho

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 770631
> 
> 
> 
> For those who are asking for Panjshir
> Well "Green color", in the map is Panjshir while "Red", is IEA controlled Afghanistan. Panjshir is surrounded from all sides & there is absolutely no chance of "Counter Offense".
> IEA has dispatched some unit to take control of Panjshir.


Any reason why that area is untouched? They must’ve known that their opponents more dangerous than ANA live there so why did they ignore them before taking Kabul?


----------



## The Terminator

Tom_Cruise said:


> Yes maybe oneday we can have the balls of the self righteous who can clearly understand the challenges faced by military personel during a warzone evac.


You merely rescued 1000 chosen Afghans. There are at least 70,000 Afghans who collaborated with foreign occupying force of the US and spied for them too against their own fellow countrymen. They all wanna be rescued by the US.

Which war zone are you talking about? Plz Tom cruise its not a mission impossible story that a few of your Caucasian super agents would easily run over a decades of battle hardened victorious guerrilla warfare specialist regime.

You signed a peace agreement with them and they are duly keeping their side of the promise and letting the foreign invaders, assassins and spies go peacefully.

No security force in the entire world could securely take off their big a§§ cargo planes safely when the enemy is standing guard just at the airport gates. There isn't any war zone, one side surrendered and struck a deal to pull out safely, the other side has taken control of the territory. It's a cease-fire zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Terminator

Path-Finder said:


> View attachment 770605


At last they are for the first time can clearly see the consequences of the Modi sarkar's hatred and racist attitude towards Muslims!

Unfortunately, previous DG ISPR Mr. Asif Ghafoor has been transferred from his post. He would surely have trolled India with his surprise package 2.0 by ruining their national Independence day.


----------



## The Terminator

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Western media is also playing a very bizzare dirty game. They are deliberately mis translating the Taliban members when they interview them. If they don't speak English they totally change the meaning or cut them off. If they speak broken English they use superior English skills to push them in a corner and manipulate the meaning of the Taliban person says.
> 
> Watch at 1:20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She totally changes the meaning of what they are saying.
> 
> There was another Al Jazeera English video where they were covering Taliban in Presidential Palace. 1st they cut audio when they recited quran. Then when the commander I think started saying that he feels grateful to Allah that 20 year oppression of foreign powers has come to end and that he himself spent 8 years in Guantanamo Bay under horrific circumstances. They cut off his audio saying they are having translation problems.
> 
> This never was a war on Terror. From now on you will see the reality becomes clear that it always was a war against Islam.
> 
> I'm also gonna make a thread about it too.


Nothing surprising here. Every Muslim on planet earth knew it from the start that its anti-Islam and Anti-Muslim modern day full blown crusade Assault. They have the tech, economy, global influence and media at their side. Every Muslim knows it really well except our corrupt Govts and those who are paid to serve their masters. 

Now with their power of propaganda they can for sure switch day into night, defeat into victory, freedom struggle into terrorism, terrorism into war against terror, truth into lies and lies into truth. 

The reality is that, historically, westerners have always been the savage, barbaric, war mongering, blood thirsty creatures in the world, who have caused more deaths to humanity than all the other civilizations combined. Even then they have successfully portrayed them the moderates, civilized and good guys but Muslims as evil and savage instead.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428454338398146561

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428761177484582921
who is the interviewing journalist? this is the 2nd interview I have seen where she has a clear axe to grinding towards Pakistan.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428782634797125636

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429036580740616196

Reactions: Haha Haha:
6


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## The Terminator

Taliban Elite force. Very well equiped! Maybe better equiped than our SSGs perhaps.

Badri 313 Taliban Special Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Terminator

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429036580740616196


They have been fighting with these rifles for around half a century now. And the dumb Indian considers those Pashtoons dumb enough that they can't learn trigger discipline in half a century! 

That defines the professionalism in Indian military, as reporter is a Retired Major of their Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

The Terminator said:


> They have been fighting with these rifles for around half a century now. And the dumb Indian considers those Pashtoons dumb enough that they can't learn trigger discipline in half a century!
> 
> That defines the professionalism in Indian military, as reporter is a Retired Major of their Army.


for indian military standards its high skill to learn how to hold gun.

this is how indian commandos were fighting last sega in mumbai . did you ever see anyone holding and firing 9mm mp5 like this ?????????

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Goritoes

Imran Khan said:


> for indian military standards its high skill to learn how to hold gun.
> 
> this is how indian commandos were fighting last sega in mumbai . did you ever see anyone holding and firing 9mm mp5 like this ?????????
> 
> 
> View attachment 771940



From the looks of how he is handling the weapon, 4-6 Gangu tu isi ne maar diye hun gay hahaha


Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428782634797125636



Yaar in ka bas chale na tu Jesus ki Crucifixion bhi ISI pe daal den... ISI Kashmir Insurgency tu successful kara nai saki but Taliban ko power mai le ayi ?


PanzerKiel said:


> Some pics of Indian contingent....
> View attachment 770976
> View attachment 770977
> View attachment 770978



Shri Modi bhi Afghanistan mai the ?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## PradoTLC

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429036580740616196





may be that is why indian army has so many sucides.. they shot them selves 







Imran Khan said:


> for indian military standards its high skill to learn how to hold gun.
> 
> this is how indian commandos were fighting last sega in mumbai . did you ever see anyone holding and firing 9mm mp5 like this ?????????
> 
> 
> View attachment 771940






looks like african infantry..


----------



## jamal18

CIA used Feminism as a strategy to keep foreign troops in Afghanistan.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429188218424078338


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428782634797125636








Okay, here we go again. Pakistan and the ISI should also get the blame for the Return of the Jedi and Luke Sky Walker defeating Darth Vader..............whilst they're at it, they may as well blame Pakistan and the ISI for Hitler starting World War 2............


----------



## jamal18

An interesting view from the Iranian prespective. Good understanding of the various groups inside the country and future developments.



https://rokfin.com/post/50983


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429424455097454595

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Path-Finder said:


> View attachment 771818



donald trump strikes again






is he still bestowed a bhagwan status?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429361070196592643
well atleast he is earning a halal wage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Falconless

There’s no shame in hard work, good on him for trying to earn a halal living. 


Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429361070196592643
> well atleast he is earning a halal wage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429804724862296064

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## The Terminator

Path-Finder said:


> donald trump strikes again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is he still bestowed a bhagwan status?


Trump is still their true leader. That's why he gave Biden a real tough time even when Trump was clearly fighting against well dug in US establishment too all alone. 
Trump is the embodiment of America first, white supremacist and f**k you all attitude. Thats the true representation of an average American.


----------



## RescueRanger

My brothers, I have no love loss for Afghanistan, there is a lot of bitterness and bad-blood. As some of you will know I worked with ANAP students when they came to Pakistan for training at NPA, I trained some of them, sadly I can report now that a very good friend of mine was brutally murdered and his body mutilated even after he hand surrendered. 

He was just a ANP police officer, when he left Pakistan he took my phone number and would send me pictures of him and his baby daughter, over the years we build a very good friendship. His last message to me was "my daughter, what will become of her now".






My dear friend (2nd row, 3rd from left). Photo (National Police Academy, Islamabad).

There is a place of criticism and rebuttal, and anyone who harms our land should be rebuked, but what I am seeing in this thread, I, just, it's sad. There is a very real and human cost to all this. I am no one to dictate to anyone of you, but this is just a simple request from your elder, at this time please may I respectfully request that such jubilation and humiliation is avoided. Allah ke lathi beawaz hoti hian.

The rest is up to you.

May Allah grant protection and prosperity to the innocent children of Afghanistan.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## SQ8

RescueRanger said:


> My brothers, I have no love loss for Afghanistan, there is a lot of bitterness and bad-blood. As some of you will know I worked with ANAP students when they came to Pakistan for training at NPA, I trained some of them, sadly I can report now that a very good friend of mine was brutally murdered and his body mutilated even after he hand surrendered.
> 
> He was just a ANP police officer, when he left Pakistan he took my phone number and would send me pictures of him and his baby daughter, over the years we build a very good friendship. His last message to me was "my daughter, what will become of her now".
> 
> View attachment 772505
> 
> My dear friend (2nd row, 3rd from left). Photo (National Police Academy, Islamabad).
> 
> There is a place of criticism and rebuttal, and anyone who harms our land should be rebuked, but what I am seeing in this thread, I, just, it's sad. There is a very real and human cost to all this. I am no one to dictate to anyone of you, but this is just a simple request from your elder, at this time please may I respectfully request that such jubilation and humiliation is avoided. Allah ke lathi beawaz hoti hian.
> 
> The rest is up to you.
> 
> May Allah grant protection and prosperity to the innocent children of Afghanistan.


It wouldn’t matter to those who are wishing for the same in Pakistan - sadly I feel many of them will be the ones doing the beheading of their fellow countrymen and forcefully marrying young girls as part of their jihad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salza

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428761177484582921
> who is the interviewing journalist? this is the 2nd interview I have seen where she has a clear axe to grinding towards Pakistan.



An Afghan refugee who migrated to Pakistan, spent her childhood days on our tax payers money only to move to Australia later on. She now works for BBC in London.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429919798843031552


Salza said:


> An Afghan refugee who migrated to Pakistan, spent her childhood days on our tax payers money only to move to Australia later on. She now works for BBC in London.


yalda hakim


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## PakFactor

RescueRanger said:


> My brothers, I have no love loss for Afghanistan, there is a lot of bitterness and bad-blood. As some of you will know I worked with ANAP students when they came to Pakistan for training at NPA, I trained some of them, sadly I can report now that a very good friend of mine was brutally murdered and his body mutilated even after he hand surrendered.
> 
> He was just a ANP police officer, when he left Pakistan he took my phone number and would send me pictures of him and his baby daughter, over the years we build a very good friendship. His last message to me was "my daughter, what will become of her now".
> 
> View attachment 772505
> 
> My dear friend (2nd row, 3rd from left). Photo (National Police Academy, Islamabad).
> 
> There is a place of criticism and rebuttal, and anyone who harms our land should be rebuked, but what I am seeing in this thread, I, just, it's sad. There is a very real and human cost to all this. I am no one to dictate to anyone of you, but this is just a simple request from your elder, at this time please may I respectfully request that such jubilation and humiliation is avoided. Allah ke lathi beawaz hoti hian.
> 
> The rest is up to you.
> 
> May Allah grant protection and prosperity to the innocent children of Afghanistan.



This is why we want this conflict to end as soon as possible to save lives. But the likes of Amrullah Saleh and Massoud are more concerned about their own benefits than the nation as a whole.

Hopefully, this Panjisher is the last conflict and the country can continue to heal its wounds from decades of conflict and interference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## AsianLion

Mullah Akhtar Mansour’s possible distancing from Pakistani control and progressive reliance on Iran was not liked by the ISI's Taliban handlers. He was killed in a US drone attack in May 2016, inside Balochistan while on his way back from Iran. ( CIA + ISI coordination )


----------



## Goenitz




----------

